#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-13
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<davmor2> heno: Hi
<heno> Hi davmor2
<heno> davmor2, ready for a call?
<davmor2> yes :)
<davmor2> cr3: did you do the wifi test sheet at all?
<cr3> davmor2: sorry, no time. I've been mostly concerned with the hardware at this point where I have two options: 1. use good hardware, like a Cisco AP, which supports settings multiple modes in one device; 2. use multiple commodity hardware APs with different configurations.
<davmor2> cr3: You could get a Fon.  It has 1 open and 1 wpa access points in one.
<davmor2> I'm not sure if you can change the wpa to wep or not but I can have a quick look
<cr3> davmor2: considering some of the problems which have been reported, it seems that it might be useful to get different access points from different vendors
<davmor2> cr3: Authentication on the non open channel runs thus /open/wep/wpa/wpa2/wpa-wpa2-mixed
<davmor2> cr3: I have a netgear and the fon at here :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-14
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> morning mvo :-)
<mvo> hey ara!
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2ª
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara reboots
 * ara -> lunch
<stgraber> mathiaz, slangasek, davmor2, ...: If you want a testcase change, please do it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases including all the needed information, by tomorrow evening. That'll be the last moment for any change for RC+final, thanks.
<davmor2> stgraber: I've not added any.  However there are now docs for briefly how to install mobile.  Which is the area asked to concentrate on for now.
<stgraber> persia: ^ (please add the things you said on IRC last time to the wiki too, thanks)
<stgraber> so I have only one place to check when working on the update
<persia> stgraber, Oh, right.  Thanks for reminding me.
<lordnoid> hello, is anyone here using intrepid ibex with an ati R500-based card (radeon x1xx-series)
<slangasek> stgraber: the only thing I want is fixed CSS :-P
<stgraber> slangasek: patches are welcome :) I really have no idea what's going on with your FF (as you are the only one reporting it so far)
<sbeattie> mvo: ping. When you get a chance, could you look at bug 282830?
<mvo> sbeattie: meh, is that a stock install?
<mvo> sbeattie: nevermind, I read it in the description
<sbeattie> right, it's not.
<sbeattie> there's about ~2500 packages installed, including some kde packages.
<mvo> sbeattie: out of curiosity, how did you generate it? is it in a VM so that you can snapshot it?
<sbeattie> mvo: yes, it's a virtualbox vm.
<mvo> sbeattie: excellent, could you please snapshot it and then replace hardy with intrepid, run sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -y and let me know if that fails too and what it prints in the terminal? I have seen something similar with a package that hooked into apts pre-install hooks. it might be the same issue (but it might not be)
<mvo> sbeattie: if it is, I need to find a way to capture the error in the logs
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, trying now, will take a minute.
<lordnoid> is anyone here using intrepid ibex with an ati R500-based card (radeon x1xx-series)
<mvo> lordnoid: I have a r500 based card
<lordnoid> does it run well with the opensource radeonhd driver?
<lordnoid> including compiz and simple 3D stuff
<lordnoid> because I don't like to downgrade to xorg 7.3, and I want to test intrepid :P
<lordnoid> bah ill just install intrepid and test it myself :P
<oviri> hi somebody have a eeePC with intrepid?
<mvo> sbeattie: I will leave soonish, if you find out anything, please put it into the bug
<sbeattie> mvo: will do; my last attempt was yesterday, so my cache of pacakges was a little out of date. It's up to the debconf stage of asking me configuration things about random packages
<sbeattie> mvo: looks like it's made it to the package replacement stage.
<mvo> sbeattie: oh? so this time it came further than the previous one?
<sbeattie> this is the dist-upgrade -y run, and yes, it appears so.
<sbeattie> after this completes, I'll revert the snapshot and verify whether it works or not under update-manager,
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-15
<travisivart> hey can anyone point me to the latest iso for me to try out?
<charlie-tca> Are you looking for the daily image or the beta?
<travisivart> the beta would be great, i was suprised this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing didn't point directly to it... either that or i missed it
<charlie-tca> It's probably because there is a new RC coming in a day or two. Here's the Beta
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/beta/
<charlie-tca> Keep in mind, it's not really ready for production use yet
<travisivart> thanks charlie-tca, yeah you don't have to worry about me getting a sour taste or anything, I know the implications of 'beta' especially when it comes to bleeding edge open source...
<charlie-tca> Great! Have fun with it.
<travisivart> thanks
<travisivart> besides, it takes lots of pain and bug reports to produce something good :-)
<travisivart> charlie-tca: hey uh, i noticed these are dvds, does ubuntu not do normal cds anymore? (it's not a problem at all... but I'm kinda curious, did we exceed what we can do with 700mb and squashfs ?)
<charlie-tca> Yes, they do cd's, let me see if I can find them
<travisivart> charlie-tca: don'
<travisivart> t worry about it, i'm fine with a dvd, i was more curious than anything
<charlie-tca> Only thing I can find in cd is the daily image at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<travisivart> ah, well thanks :-)
<charlie-tca> I don't know what happened to the cd's
<charlie-tca> Could always ask in #ubuntu+1
<travisivart> sure thing
<termitor> hello
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Good Morning everyone
 * ara -> lunch
 * ara reboots
<schwuk> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> pong
<asac> will there be a new daily image today?
<persia> asac, Do you mean a second run?  Which image are you missing?
<asac> persia: i want an image that has the ubufox upload from yesterday night
<asac> 0.6~pre+bzr141-0ubuntu1
<persia> which version was that?
<persia> At least intrepid-desktop-i386 has that version for the 20081015 image.
<asac> persia: do you have a link to that CD?
<persia> Do you want a different architecture or flavour?
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<persia> Replace "current" with 20081015 if you want to use the link again tomorrow.
<asac> persia: ok thanks.
<mvo> sbeattie: the etckeeper you have installed, did you configure it in any way ? or is that just the default config?
<davmor2> asac: is there a backport of n-m0.7 for hardy?
<WillieWalker> Hey all - we had some decent discussion about testing at the GNOME Boston 2008 summit.  Have you all centered on LDTP?  Have you considered other things such as StrongWind?
<asac> davmor2: yes. i am maintaining the backports in ~network-manager PPA
<asac> davmor2: just remember that i had to backport a bunch of other packages too
<asac> but those are made in such a way that upgrade to intrepid should work and shouldnt break anything else in hardy seriously
<asac> (at least i hope)
<davmor2> asac: So should that show up in the backports repo or do I need to do something else?
<asac> davmor2: subscribe to the network-mangaer PPA
<asac> i wont do "official" uploads. thats left to the community
<asac> the network-manager PPA thign is used by a lot of community folks
<davmor2> okay ta
<asac> sometimes there is a bit of disruption but there were no hard issues for quite some time
<asac> and i expect that to settle anyway now that NM 0.7 is final
<asac> davmor2: http://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<davmor2> asac: thanks
<WillieWalker> davmor2, asac: what are you guys using for testing (LDTP, Dogtail, StrongWind, etc.)?
<davmor2> ldtp is mostly used
<WillieWalker> davmor2: thanks!  Does it work well for you?  Have you considered other things like StrongWind?
<davmor2> best off talking to ara:
<sbeattie> mvo: just the default setup; it wasn't customized in any way.
<WillieWalker> davmor2, ara: Thanks!.  In addition, is Ubuntu making its tests public?  (I'm coming at this from the point of view of a GNOME person trying to get better testing coverage for GNOME GUI's overall).
<ara> WillieWalker: hey! we are honoured for having you here :)
<ara> WillieWalker: we have started using LDTP, but creating a framework for Ubuntu on top of it
<WillieWalker> ara: have you looked at StrongWind?  In addition, how far along are you?
<mvo> sbeattie: could you please restore the snapshot, run update-manager -d , when it asks you to do the upgrade cancel
<mvo> sbeattie: then "find /tmp -name "dist-upgrade.py" and go to that dir
<ara> WillieWalker: I have looked at Dogtail, not LDTP
<ara> not Strongwing, sorry
<ara> WillieWalker: ^
<WillieWalker> ara: no prob.  :-)  Can you tell me what the deciding factors were?  In addition, if a larger community effort were started, would Ubuntu be able to contribute/participate?
<mvo> sbeattie: then I think I would like to have a strace, but I'm not sure yet what options, because just "strace -f python dist-upgrade.py " will be a bit massive :)
<asac> persia: how long will the daily .iso be available at that location?
<ara> WillieWalker: We decided to go for LDTP instead of Dogtail, because the upstream project is quite active
<persia> asac, Until 2:00 or 3:00 BST : I forget the exact time.  After that, it will be replaced with 20081016 (assuming there is no issue building images).
<ara> WillieWalker: and definitely, we would love to participate in a larger effort
<asac> persia: err. i mean: how many days will we keep CDs?
<WillieWalker> ara: if the larger effort was using StrongWind, what would your opinion be?  (I'm just asking right now.  Some people are kind of leaning to StrongWind, but no effort has started yet)
<ara> WillieWalker: our efforts are publicly available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation
<persia> asac, Oh, I think it's only two or three.  They get cleaned up fairly often to save space.
<asac> hmm
<ara> WillieWalker: then we would have to see who is involved and what the goals are, to see if it is worth to drop (or change) our ldtp efforts
<ara> WillieWalker: any logs of the GNOME summit testing discussions?
<ara> WillieWalker: presentations, docs...
 * heno waves to WillieWalker
<WillieWalker> ara: thanks!
<WillieWalker> hey heno?
<WillieWalker> heno!
<WillieWalker> henrik!
<heno> WillieWalker: sorry I've not been very active in a11y channels lately
<WillieWalker> ara: I wrote a blog entry about the accessibility stuff here: http://library.gnome.org/devel/references
<WillieWalker> ara: ignore that...
<ara> WillieWalker: thanks
<heno> I'm sure Luke is representing us well though
<WillieWalker> ara: http://blogs.sun.com/wwalker/entry/gnome_boston_2008_way_great
<WillieWalker> heno: Luke is doing fine.  :-)
<mvo> sbeattie: hm, could you (instead of strace) try this patch and see if it fails with it (as it should): http://paste.ubuntu.com/57918/plain/ ?
<mvo> sbeattie: please snapshot it at this point, I may have more patches
<mvo> sbeattie: I have a followup patch for you as well, but I would like to get feedback on the first one first (I was not able to reproduce it here, but it might be because I need to install more packages)
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, one minute'
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks
<sbeattie> mvo: alright, snapshotted and patch applied.
<sbeattie> mvo: how do I invoke the updater in here?
<mvo> sbeattie: just sudo ./intrepid
<mvo> sbeattie: or sudo python dist-upgrade.py
<mvo> it should do the right thing(tm) from this point on
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, what should I be looking for in the logfiles?
<mvo> sbeattie: hm, so with the patch there is no behavior change (i.e. it does not show a error now that something went wrong)?
<sbeattie> nope
<mvo> sbeattie: ok, how about this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57939/plain/ ?
<sbeattie> mvo: only difference is the added import on the signal module?
<mvo> sbeattie: and using it down in the child
<mvo> sbeattie: the other stuff (catching the exception can go away if it does not what I hoped it would do
<mvo> sbeattie: I'm setting up a VM currently with loads of packages and etckeeper, hopefully I can reproduce it here too so that the burden is not all on you
<mvo> sbeattie: I will be out for a bit, but I will read scrollback
<sbeattie> mvo: okay
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, it's throwing an error now; backtrace has it getting a bad file descriptor (EBADF) in logging/__init__'s stream_flush() call.
<mvo> sbeattie: could you please give me the full /var/log/dist-upgrade/* log please (mail is fine)?
<sbeattie> mvo: sure, one sec.
<charlie-tca> I am testing the Xubuntu Intrepid daily-live cd. It just took 18 minutes to startup. What happened?
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks a lot for the updated logs!
<sbeattie> mvo: hopefully they'll be useful. :-/
<mvo> sbeattie: they are, we are getting closer I thnk
<mvo> sbeattie: yeah, I can reproduce it (and it seems to need exsessive amounts of packages to trigger it :)
<sbeattie> heh
<mvo> and I got a strace that confirms the SIGPIPE theory
<davmor2> bdmurray: for bugs where there are no packages now can you not just use the won't fix like here Bug 38192
<bdmurray> davmor2: What would you rather happened?  The bug is not SRU worthy for dapper or feisty.
<davmor2> bdmurray: I was thinking more for LP automation just add that the package has been dropped and add the won't fix tab?
<davmor2> I was thinking about it after the call and thought I had a bug that fell into that category.  So tracked it down.
<davmor2> right need to go now bye
<mvo> sbeattie: I think I uploaded a fix for the etckeeper issue, should be available tomorrow
<mvo> sbeattie: eh, or in 1-2h (tomorrow my time, its getting late here :)
<sbeattie> cool, thanks! I'm happy to test fixes locally if you want.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-16
<ara> morning all!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
<davmor2> sbeattie: you still with us?
<sbeattie> just barely, about to disappear.
<davmor2> the fix for manual partitioning should be in todays image :)
<sbeattie> heh, yeah, I already tested it by running yesterday's live cd and doing an update to ubiquity within it. :-)
<davmor2> :)
<asac> hi., in case you run upgrade tests, please keep your eyes open and verify that bug 277084 is fixed by current nm applet
<mvo> if someone has a i386 install/upgrade, please test if synaptics quick search hangs when you type "li"
<ara> mvo: it happens to me too
<mvo> ara: thanks, could you please rebuild it (apt-get build-dep synaptic; apt-get source -b synaptic) and see if that fixes the issue? it did for me
<ara> mvo: building...
<mvo> thanks ara
<ara> mvo: no luck in my case. it still hangs
<mvo> ara: ok, thanks
<heno> The Install icon no longer appears for me on the Kubuntu Live CD desktop, though I can launch install from the menu
<heno> Riddell, is that known?
<Riddell> heno: yeah, my fault, I fixed it this morning in casper
<heno> Riddell: ok, cool
<Zergy> ayé
<Zergy> Je suis passé à la 8.10
<Zergy> Le dist-upgrade à chié dans la colle au delà de toute espérances. :transpi:
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-17
<majestix_> hi my sound carf on a mediona 96640 (snd-hda-intel) module does not work in 8.10
<persia> majestix_, My browser's not working now, but there's a special section on the wiki somewhere under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ that explains about the best information to provide with an audio bug, and you'll want to discuss it on #ubuntu-bugs
<majestix_> persia. thanks
<travisivart> can anyone point me to the intrepid daily iso?
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current
<travisivart> thanks persia
<broken1> Quick question, are the fglrx drivers working for 8.10?
<ara> morning all!
<ara> mvo: After doing a complete update in my laptop running intrepid, the last message showing is "removing linux-headers-2.6.27-4". It has been the same message for 5min
<ara> mvo: how long should I wait? ;-)
<ara> mvo: where should I look for errors?
<mvo> ara: if you upgraded from intrepid to intrepid you may have hit a bug in update-manager (previous interpid version)
<mvo> ara: if no activity is shown, you can close the window, the bug is fixed now
<ara> mvo: yes, it was intrepid to intrepid, indeed
<ara> ok
<mvo> ok
<ara> mvo: do I kill update-manager directly?
<mvo> ara: yes
<ara> mvo: thanks :-)
<mvo> cheers :)
 * ara reboots
<ara> morning davmor2!
<davmor2> Morning Ara
<ara> mvo: question :-) what are the differences between an upgrade from intrepid to intrepid from just an update? (just for the sake of knowledge)
<mvo> ara: in a intrepid->intrpeid upgrade (partial) some quirks hanlders are not run (e.g. no xorg.conf update as would be for hardy->intrepid). it will also not rewrite the sources.list (obvisously :) - but it otherwise the same codepath
<ara> but why is it an upgrade, and not an update?
<ara> mvo: ^
<mvo> oh, the terminology here is a bit of a historic problem. apt calls a "update" a refresh of the index files (package lists , source list) and a upgrade everything that gets new packages (and divides into upgrade that do not add/remove packages and dist-upgrades that do)
<mvo> so we kind of inherited that
<mvo> and in the beginning we did not want to confuse the people knowing apt by using a different semantic for the same words
<davmor2> mvo: sorry about yesterday I was longer away than anticipated m6 was not moving coming back :(   I'm going to rerun the upgrade test and if it throws a wobbly again I'll debug it with you.
<mvo> davmor2: no worries about that. if you run a new test today, could you please enable network this time just to test a new code path?
<davmor2> mvo: no probs
<mvo> davmor2: out of curisoty, how do you do the initial installs, do you use something like partimage to speed that up?
<davmor2> mvo: I got a 500 gig usb drive everytime I do an install windows, Ubuntu's etc I take a snapshot using partimage from system rescue cd
 * mvo nods
<davmor2> mvo_: eject might be useful for jaunty
<mvo_> davmor2: absolutely
<mvo_> davmor2: (sorry got disconnected)
<davmor2> :) it happens :)
<davmor2> morning heno :)
<heno> morning davmor2 :)
<Tallken> helllo
<heno> Hi Tallken
<Tallken> wazup?
<davmor2> Tallken: the sky
<Tallken> I just posted a batch of 3 posts in UbuntuForums RFC before I proceed to a proper bug report and got tired xD Had at least two more to fill :P
<Tallken> true true :D
<Tallken> bah wth, I'll request for comments here as well xD anyone knows of a random early hang during boot with intrepid ibex with a screen garbled as a result?
<Tallken> early hang == probably before initramfs use, but can't be sure
<Tallken> a friend of mine told me there was some discussion on LKML about something like this in a recent past, however it was supposed to be fixed, I think.
<davmor2> Nope
<davmor2> but then I don't had xD
<Tallken> hum? had what? boot hangs?
<davmor2> Tallken: is it that your boot stops
<davmor2> if so try pressing the ctrl key
<Tallken> davmor2: no, the kernel start loading and a few seconds afterwards -- I'd say it doesn't even mount the initramfs image but can't be sure -- the whole text gets garbled and thus impossible to read and the computer hangs.
<davmor2> Tallken: When grub starts hit escape.  Goto the kernel line and hit e.  goto the end of the line and knock off the --quite --splash.  This will make the kernel display verbosely what is happening.
<Tallken> davmor2: I already do that by default
<Tallken> davmor2: it's the kernel text itself, not bootsplash, that gets gerbled
<Tallken> *garbled
<davmor2> Tallken: If you can get a photo of it and add the image to your bug report.  Also have you tried using safe gfx mode too?
<Tallken> safe gfx? like what?
<Tallken> novesa? or sth like that?
<davmor2> Sorry it's an installed system isn't it D'oh
<Tallken> yes it is :)
<Tallken> davmor2: you can't read anything at the photo
<Tallken> davmor2: nor being in front of the screen
<Tallken> not even the times
<Tallken> davmor2: I can however check them manually
<davmor2> Tallken: that's okay at least it will help with descriptions etc
<Tallken> I can before the kernel hangs try to check the times
<Tallken> davmor2: ok
<Tallken> davmor2: I'm currently compiling the git kernel
<Tallken> davmor2: afterwards will test with it
<Tallken> davmor2: shall I ping you here once I've news?
<davmor2> Sounds odd that it's screwing up the text of the kernel boot :-/ meh
<davmor2> can do
<Tallken> davmor2: yup... odd indeed
<Tallken> as soon as I get my m#$%#$%#% bluetooth dongle working I'll upload the photo
<davmor2> :)
<Tallken> stopped being detected by bluetooth utils :'(
<davmor2> Tallken: did you upgrade or install from cd?
<Tallken> upgrade
<Tallken> upgrade from alternate CD
<Tallken> wth: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub LOL I expected a manufacturer not this xD
<davmor2> Might be a glitch in the upgrade process
<Tallken> possibly
<davmor2> have you tried running the pc from the rescue/recover mode on either the cd or the grub option?
<Tallken> davmor2: it hangs randomly, not always, I'm on that PC currently
<Tallken> sorry for not making it clear before :/
<davmor2> Try the rescue mode from the cd when you get chance it maybe that it displays correctly in which case it is likely a screwed upgrade
<Tallken> davmor2: display what? it either does boot correctly, in case as far as I've noticed, it has no special messages at dmesg or it doesn't boot correctly, hangs and the text is not readable
<Tallken> it does boot correctly 9 out of 10 times, more or less
<davmor2> Meh sounds more and more like a screwy upgrade :(
<Tallken> ok
<ara> have a nice weekend, everybody!
<jerone_> anyone notice that gnome-sound-recorder is busted ?
<davmor2> jerone_: maybe a pulse issue
 * davmor2 goes off to have a look
<jerone_> davmor2: maybe it's not just an input issue .. the time of the length of the recording is all off
<jerone_> davmor2: actually there is no input for the recording also
<davmor2> jerone_: what format are you recording in?
<jerone_> davmor2: any
<jerone_> davmor2: seen it on two seperate machines .. and last night I updated and the problem is still there
<jerone_> don't think anyone has tried it out
<davmor2> jerone_: confirmed way off
<davmor2> jerone_: bug 282316
<davmor2> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/268625  this bug can be fix-released I believe.  I'm not sure if the new broadcom sta driver covers all though
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 268625 in ndiswrapper "Intrepid: Regression Ndiswrapper is broken by b43 driver again" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> davmor2: about your idea yesterday - you were saying when a package is removed from the archive bugs against that package should be closed as won't fix correct?
<sbeattie> Hrm, I'm not sure I agree with that: it's possible some bugs will be fixed in previously released versions.
<davmor2> Yes if you have a db in lp of the app in the repos everytime an app is removed it automatically say this package is nolonger available in current releases and will not be fixed (kinda thing)
<davmor2> sbeattie: not got rid of just a not fixed message that can be altered to fix released or whatever
<persia> I usually do that by nominating for the release in which it is being removed, and marking that won't fix.  That way someone else can nominate for another release later if they like.
<sbeattie> And sometimes it's really nice to fix a bug in a package that's on its way out of the archive: e.g. bug 281129 for tirc in hardy which got removed in intrepid.
<sbeattie> bah, silly bugbots: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tirc/+bug/281129
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 281129 in tirc "[hardy] tirc prerm script has syntax error; causes failure on uninstall" [Low,Triaged]
<persia> Especially for an LTS :)
<persia> Ooh.  That's especially good to fix.  Dropping from the archive and not letting users uninstall is extra mean.
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/260765 works for me with libdvdcss enabled
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 260765 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "DVD playback does not work anymore" [Medium,Fix released]
<davmor2> on 20081017
<davmor2> bdmurray: ^
<davmor2> sbeattie: persia: could you not simply have an lts flag in the lp db to allow those apps to stay listed until it's end?
<persia> davmor2, Why bother?  That changes the schema, which means it takes a while, and delays the fixes for the many existing extremely annoying things about LP.
<persia> Easier to use the function already provided, which works.
<persia> Also, it's not just about LTS, it's about all supported releases.
<davmor2> persia: true.
<davmor2> it was only an idea on a way to auto clean some of the older bug reports
<davmor2> Right I'm off see you monday
<poningru> hey guys I have some issues with intrepid, the power button being pressed shows the logout menu now and there is no way to change it over to the shutdown menu
<poningru> also pressing the sleep button does not actually put the laptop to sleep
<persia> poningru, I know the first is reported, and I think the second is.  Check LP.
<poningru> checking
<cr3> anyone happen to know about the NO_REBOOT flag issue?
<mattik_> Hello. Testing just Kubuntu beta
<mattik_> I tested this konversation
<persia> mattik_, It seems to be working for you.
<mattik_> yes :)
<mattik_> All is working with alternate install, but live session didn't work
<sukoshi> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-18
<Gibons> hello people
<Gibons> I did something stupid in ubuntu 8.10 and need some assistance
<crouic5> Quelqu'un ?
<jgrandmaitre> I had a quick question...
<jgrandmaitre> If I utilize Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, when the official release on October 30th is made public. Is it necessary to re-install it?
<persia> jgrandmaitre, Nope.  Just update to the latest in the repos, and you'll be good.
<jgrandmaitre> I appreciate this a lot Persia :) I am a huge ubuntu fan ;
<jgrandmaitre> I am looking on how-to contribute to the Beta Testing with the Auto Method :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-19
<stgraber> persia: you around ?
<stgraber> well, I don't expect you to be around that early (your time). When you get back, can you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases with Ubuntu Mobile/MID cases ? I want the changes to be ready for the update on Monday
<emma> What is the task of an ubuntu tester?
<stgraber> persia: ping
<PrivateVoid> I am reading up on the e1000e issues with Intrepid... and I would like to check for understanding... the bug has been fixed; right?
<PrivateVoid> I am reading up on the e1000e issues with Intrepid... and I would like to check for understanding... the bug has been fixed; right?
 * PrivateVoid knocks on the table
<charlie-tca> Is the bug number given?
<charlie-tca> PrivateVoid: I believe the issues have been worked. Does the information give the bug number?
<PrivateVoid> I believe it to be fixed too... let me find the information again
<PrivateVoid1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released]
<PrivateVoid1> sorry got a discon there
<charlie-tca> np, let me see
<PrivateVoid1> http://lwn.net/Articles/303390/ - that is an article about the FIX upstream
<charlie-tca> It says fix Released, so yes, it's good now
<PrivateVoid1> and from what I can tell Ubuntu is patching the issue with the 2.6.27 kernel as opposed to using the 2.6.27.1 kernel
<PrivateVoid1> that is the part I am fuzzy on...
<charlie-tca> Yea, we're up to 2.6.27.7 now
<PrivateVoid1> what is the difference between the 2.6.27-# notation and 2.6.27.# ?
<PrivateVoid1> just sematics?
<charlie-tca> the changes made without changing the basic kernel
<charlie-tca> the kernel is the 2.6.27, the rest of the numbers reflect the changes to what is added/loaded with it
<PrivateVoid1> but is there a difference between 2.6.27-7 and 2.6.27.7?
<PrivateVoid1> sorry that I am not following...
<charlie-tca> no, they are both the same numbers. The problem was before the 2.6.27 kernel
<charlie-tca> In 2.6.27.1, the bug was disabled
<charlie-tca> In 2.6.27, it is still disabled, I believe
<charlie-tca> It will re-enable in 2.6.28
<charlie-tca> I don't really understand all the digits, but the 27 and 28 matter
<PrivateVoid1> ok...
<PrivateVoid1> only been using Linux for a year so trying to understand everything
<PrivateVoid1> would hate to brick my hardware...
<charlie-tca> Yea, I know that feeling. I don't think i'll ever understand it. You won't brick it
<charlie-tca> unless you load an old version of Intrepid. Even the beta is okay
<PrivateVoid1> thanks... I will try the daily builds (as of today)
<PrivateVoid1> the beta just blacklisted the e1000e cards
<PrivateVoid1> so I had no internet
<charlie-tca> Might be the same now. I still show the .27 kernel in use
<PrivateVoid1> the beta was .27?
<charlie-tca> Yea, 2.6.27.?
<PrivateVoid1> well... I will live boot and give it a go... if it doesn't work I will stay with 8.04 for a while
<PrivateVoid1> thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> That's it.
<charlie-tca> You're welcome
<ubuntu__> hey charlie-tca the latest builds - at least the option - has the e1000e working
<charlie-tca> That's great.
<ubuntu__> yeah... some other nice fixes with 8.10 too
<ubuntu__> resource manager actually reports the file system properly
<charlie-tca> Now if we can get manual partitions to work, hey.
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> that would help
<nanomad_> mhh...just upgraded from 8.04 and i've got no keyb or mouse in X
<nanomad_> while i can use them in the other PC
<nanomad_> are there any known bugs with the latest version of xorg?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-18
<ara>  good morning all!
<alourie> good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<alourie> ara: I've successfully integrated the content to the site (except that main page didn't load all the feeds).
<alourie> now I have the question: do you expect changes/proposals directly in pages.xml?
<alourie> or there's some other way?
<ara> yes, again in the xml (for content)
<ara> and the wp-theme for the rest of it
<alourie> ara: wow, do you really do it this way? :-)
<ara> alourie, you make your changes in the wp admin environment, and then export the xml again
<alourie> ara__: ah, ok
<alourie> ara: hm, I'm using WP3, which brings all sort of additional changes in the document...
<alourie> maybe for small changes manual is ok
<ara> alourie, yes, we'd only accept changes that are easily imported in qa.ubuntu.com
<alourie> ara: any specific reason why not use WP3?
<ara> alourie, that server is running lucid, which has the 2.9 version
<alourie> ah
<alourie> that explains it
<davmor2> fader_: make up your mind what you're calling yourself will ya ;)  Morning by the way :)
<fader_> davmor2: Morning dude
<bladernr> ameetp:  updated the bug and reset the status...
<ameetp> bladernr: thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-19
<ara> good morning!
<alourie> good morning
<Claudinux> morning ara
<ara> morning alourie, Claudinux
<alourie> morning ara
<alourie> ara: do you have a moment?
<ara> alourie, yes, sure
<alourie> ara: I have the small change I wanted to propose for the qa.u.com; how would I proceed? Should I open a bug?
<ara> alourie, you open a bug. Then publish your branch as: bzr push lp:~alourie/ubuntu-qa-website/fix_bug_xxxxxxx --fixes lp:xxxxxx
<ara> and then propose a merge explaining how your branch fixes the issue
<alourie> ara: great, I'll try
<alourie> ara: what tags should I add to the bug report?
<ara> qa-website
<alourie> ok
<alourie> ara: --fixes ; "no such option"?
<ara> what version of bzr do you have?
<ara> alourie, my bad, the --fixes is when you commit, not when you push
<ara> you can bzr uncommit
<ara> and then
<ara> bzr commit -m "........" --fixes lp:xxxxxx
<alourie> ara: right, that worked :-)
<alourie> ara: done, bug 663124
<ubot4> alourie: Bug 663124 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/663124 is private
<alourie> ^^ that's strande
<alourie> *strange
<ara> alourie, that happens sometimes when lp is read-only
<ara> or something else is going on, no worries, I'll have a look to your changes
<ara> alourie, I think you wanted to say "shouldn't have comments enabled" in the description of the bug
<alourie> ara: you're right, thanks! Fixed
<ara> alourie, sorry, I had to reject your change. Can you please see my comments? thanks
<alourie> ara: sure, no problem
<ara> alourie, any change that it is not involved directly with content, it is probably a theme issue
<alourie> ara: agreed
<Psychodelius> hi all
<ara> hi Psychodelius
<ara> alourie, if you check, under the theme, the file "pages.php" you will see clearly where to make your change
<alourie> ara: as I see it, it's in the comments.php
<alourie> and it comments_open that handles it
<ara> alourie, no, it is pages.php
<ara> sorry, page.php
<ara> if you delete <?php comments_template(); ?> from there, it should do the trick
<alourie> ara: ah
<ara> comments.php handles the comments for every kind of post
<alourie> right
<alourie> ara: sorry, it's been awhile since php, it'll take a few moments to resync
<alourie> ara: ok, got it. It will include small update to css as well, because otherwise it will not look good
<ara> alourie, cool, thanks
<alourie> ara: should I push to the same branch? Or a new one?
<ara> alourie, I knew one, because you have to branch the wp-theme branch, and not the other one
<alourie> ara: ok
<ara> *new
<alourie> ara: done
<ara> alourie, the diff looks a bit strange, did you propose the merge against wp-theme?
<ara> alourie, ah, I see, you proposed the merge against lp:ubuntu-qa-website
<ara> you have to propose it against the wp-theme branch
<ara> lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/wp-theme
<alourie> ara: this seems to be not my day :-)
<ara> alourie, don't worry, once you get it right once, the rest will come correctly :)
<alourie> ara: ok, I've created a new request and provided the mentioned branch. I hope now it is the right thing
<alourie> ah, it seems to be right
<ara> alourie, great, thanks
<ara> alourie, OK, I will try the changes later today. Thanks a lot!
<alourie> ara: thanks!
<ara> alourie, your welcome
<alourie> wow, I now feel like I'm contributing :-)
<ara> :)
<alourie> ara: why don't I see feeds and background pic on my local WP? Should I do something I didn't?
<ara> alourie, that content is on the server, only, but it shouldn't be important to make changes locally
<alourie> ara: ah, ok, thanks
<jibel> mvo, is the test suite coming with the sources of u-m up to date ? every datasource refers to feisty ? or does it need a refresh ?
<mvo> jibel: test_prerequists.py is outdated
<mvo> the rest should be fine
<jibel> mvo, okay thanks.
<mvo> jibel: I also make it run on build now, so that we catch the issues right away
<jibel> mvo, I'm verifying bug 656881 and was looking for a way to test more than a simple package update.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656881 in update-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) ""Install" button sometimes doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 501)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656881
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-20
<ara> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hello ara
<ara> hello alourie
<alourie> ara: I have a question
<ara> alourie, tell me
<alourie> how active are automatic testing activities in QA?
<alourie> in Ubuntu of course
<ara> pretty active, and they are going to be even more active in Natty cycle
<alourie> ara: any resources on that?
<alourie> it's just I really like to learn python, and I believe participating in something like that would help a lot
<ara> alourie, this is a list on the things we are doing now: http://qa.ubuntu.com/automation/
 * alourie needs to reboot
<alourie> ara: how could I join the automation efforts?
<ara> alourie, just coding tests ;-)
<ara> alourie, we have a mailing list for desktop testing at http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/desktop-testing-list
<ara> and, for mago, you can start reading the docs at http://mago.ubuntu.com
<alourie> ara: coding tests for Mago?
<ara> alourie, no, for Ubuntu, using Mago
<alourie> ara: right, that's what I meant :-)
<fader_> persia: Hey, congrats on the Community Council election!
<persia> fader_, Thanks.
<persia> (although, "appointment" is more correct than "election" in this case)
<fader_> I was just going by the email I saw on ubuntu-devel-announce, which mentioned the outcome of a vote :)
<persia> I came in 8th in the last election, for a council size of 7.  I think I was selected to save the effort of a new vote, and expect to end up participating in the next election at the same time as everyone else.
<fader_> Ah.  Either way I'm still going to congratulate you. :)
<persia> And I'll still say "Thanks" :)
<ara> morning fader_
<fader_> ara: Howdy!  Ready for UDS?
<ara> fader_, well, more or less, I still need to find my non-winter clothes
<ara> I am happy to scape the winter weather, though :)
<ara> at least for a week
<ara> yourself? ready?
<fader_> ara: It's still winter according to the people that live in Florida.  (I think they're crazy, as I call what they have now 'summer', but whatever)
<fader_> ara: Not even close... tons to do before then :)
<davmor2> fader_: I call what they're having a heat wave
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I've not been able to pack away all my summer clothes yet because of planning for UDS
<fader_> :)
<ara> alourie, are you around?
<alourie> ara: yes
<ara> alourie, I just commented your merge proposal
<alourie> ah
<alourie> ara: for me, if I leave it 1px, the page looks cut abruptly
<alourie> I can make a screenshot to show
<ara> alourie, please, do, for me it makes no changes
<alourie> ara: hold on a sec
<alourie> ara: take a look at this: http://img253.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=demo5u.png
<ara> alourie, which one is the one with your change?
<alourie> demo5 is 5px, demo1 is 1px
<alourie> look at the bottom, where the content finishes
<alourie> the change reflects the grey background margin
<ara> alourie, can you do the screenshots with the whole page?
<ara> is it difficult to see it that way
<alourie> ara: sure
<alourie> ara: http://img842.imageshack.us/i/demo5.png/ 5px
<alourie> http://img407.imageshack.us/i/demo1.png/ 1px
<ara> alourie, OK, thanks
<alourie> ara: do you see the difference?
<ara> alourie, yes, I have merged your changes into trunk
<alourie> hurray!!
<ara> they will appear in the site, when we roll out the next version
<alourie> thank you!
<ara> alourie, thanks to you :)
<alourie> now I feel I can do more :-)
<ara> Ubuntu QA meeting in 9 min at #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-21
<ara> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<sulumar> greetings
<moustafa> Baguette, everyone
<cr3> moustafa: soupe du jour!
<moustafa> cr3: camembert
<fader_> moustafa: Jacques Cousteau!
<moustafa> fader_ : Gerald Depardieu!
<davmor2> moustafa: Ho He Hon!
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<davmor2> hello ara
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, how goes it?
<ara> hey davmor2, how are you?
<davmor2> fine thanks how about you guys
<ara> good, preparing stuff for UDS
<moustafa> davmor2 : Geronimo!
<primes2h> Hello ara, fader_.
<davmor2> moustafa: more insane than ever I see ;)
<fader_> primes2h: Howdy!
<primes2h> Hello hggdh. Thank for greetings!
<ara> hello primes2h
<hggdh> hi primes2h, long time :-)
<moustafa> davmor2 :  You have no idea.  Especially since I acquired a sonic screwdriver, two bowties and a fez
<primes2h> Ehh.. I know. too much work. :-/
<davmor2> moustafa: next you'll be saying you've watched torchwood too
<moustafa> davmor2 : Children of Earth, and a portion of the other seasons
<davmor2> moustafa: there is no hope for you ;)
<moustafa> davmor2 : You know you reached a new level when you quote Ianto Jones when thinking of John Barrowman
<davmor2> moustafa: wrong, wrong, wrong!
<moustafa> davmor2 : I think we should take this in private, this place is for grownups :p
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-22
<ara> good morning!
<sulumar> Greetings
<moustafa> camembert!
<davmor2> moustafa: Cheddar it's better
<moustafa> davmor2: agreed
<davmor2> moustafa: It's the cheese of torchwood and the doctor so it must be right ;)
<amorphous1> cr3, got a minute?
<cr3> I'm coming...
<YokoZar> Can LDTP click on windows that are out of focus?
<nagappan> YokoZar, sure
<YokoZar> nagappan: do they stay out of focus?
<nagappan> YokoZar, I don't get that
<YokoZar> Can I have a script running clicking through a window that's in the background while I'm interacting with some other program in the foreground, and that background task stays (but completes) in the background.
<YokoZar> and by background I mean out of focus
<nagappan> YokoZar, In that case, I would suggest you to run in hudson environment
<nagappan> YokoZar, http://mago.ubuntu.com/Documentation/RunningOnHudson
<nagappan> YokoZar, https://launchpad.net/hudson-x11-guitest
<YokoZar> Ahh, ok, that seems to be it
<YokoZar> For reference you can do this in Wine programs with autohotkey already ;)
<YokoZar> Thanks nagappan
<nagappan> YokoZar, interesting to know, thanks
<nagappan> YokoZar, maybe its good idea to implement it, with LDTP we can do it, but I forced all the grab focus ;-)
<YokoZar> Well if it gets used solely for unattended testing it may not be that important.  If it's the kind of automation that might be useful on a desktop that's being used though, then yeah there would be some value
<YokoZar> For instance in the Wine/Autohotkey case I'm automating some application installers -- both to speed testing but also for users to install em quicker
<nagappan> YokoZar, cool
 * persia notes that it's important to balance automation to prevent user surprise: if things are very heavily automated yet still GUI, it may be best to have them happen off-screen (perhaps in a dummy X server or similar).
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-23
<UndiFineD> persia, if things are fully automated it can be done via shell and the gui is merely a progress indicator
<persia> UndiFineD, That's the idea, although it gets tricky when the automation has to simulate a GUI install process under WINE)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-24
<robertf> Hello
<robertf> When Natty iso image will be available?
<alourie> good day
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-17
<mvo> jibel: would you (or someone you know :) be able to sru-verify bug #859373 ? networking goes down with current network-manager during natty->oneiric
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859373 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "flashplugin-installer upgrade failed during Oneiric upgrade (affects: 13) (dups: 4) (heat: 80)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859373
<jibel> mvo, sure, I planned to do some SRU this week. I'm starting with this one now.
<mvo> thanks a bunch jibel!
<jibel> mvo, I'm verifying the n-m SRU and bug 873411, bug 873424, bug 873432
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873411 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Unable to upgrade to 11.10 using kpackagekit (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873411
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873424 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "ask me later fails (affects: 28) (dups: 14) (heat: 192)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873424
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873432 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "check-new-release-gtk: Release Notes link/button doesn't send to a release notes page (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873432
<jibel> do you have any other upgrade SRU in mind that could be verified at the same time ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-18
<alourie> hello
<mvo> jibel: btw, THANKS for your speedy verification of #859373, you really ROCK
<danne> ANyone from Ubuntu Friendly here?
<roadmr> danne: here
<roadmr> how can I help?
<danne> I have run System Testing 3 times with perfect result, but my laptop is still listed as a 1 star system and my result is not included, how would I troubleshoot that?
<roadmr> danne: did you look at the generated report (View Report) prior to submitting? did you see any failures there?
<roadmr> danne: the only way for it to have one star is if it failed a core test
<roadmr> danne: could you tell me your laptop's model?
<danne> Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<danne> Product Name: 1015PEM
<roadmr> danne: an eee PC ?
<roadmr> danne: did your suspend/resume test work fine? the only submission for the 1015PEM I see has a suspend failure, this is considered core for laptops so failing that will drop the rating to one star
<danne> Suspend works fine.
<roadmr> danne: remember it takes up to 3 hours for a submission to make it into the UF website, so if you tested in the last couple of hours you may have to wait a bit for it to come in
<danne> What can I search for in the file to find the actual test results, the submitted xml-file is 35671 lines so it's hard to find the actual test report in it.
<danne> roadmr: I did the test right after your presentation :-) I also tested before, but then I forgot to RTFM and unchecked the test I couldn't do.
<roadmr> danne: heheh, well so we may have an actual problem/bug here
<roadmr> danne: look for "suspend/" in the file
<danne> My submissions are here I think: https://launchpad.net/~dannew/+hwdb-submissions
<roadmr> the first tag block right after the <question> should have the pass/fail result
<roadmr> danne: yes! well that's quite helpful, let me see
<roadmr> danne: I only see one submission for today... let me try to fetch and look at it
<danne> roadmr: Yes, that's the one I did after the presentaion.
<roadmr> danne: ok, gotcha, I'm seeing failures in the wireless tests
<danne> suspend/wireless_before_suspend seems to fail with a reference to eth0, which is irrelevant as wlan0 is the wireless interface.
<roadmr> danne: did you have an active wireless connection at that moment?
<danne> Not sure, probably :-)
<roadmr> danne: could I trouble you to file a bug about that? use "apport-bug checkbox" from a terminal
<roadmr> danne: in the description say that wireless_before_suspend failed, it'd be useful if you could comment that you saw eth0 mentioned
<roadmr> and I'd really appreciate if you could attach output of this command
<roadmr> nmcli con status
<roadmr> and
<roadmr> nmcli dev list
<roadmr> danne: I think the wireless script got confused, you may have had both a wired and wireless connection, and maybe you had more than one wireless connection configured (say, if you tested at work or an internet cafe but you also have a config for your home connection)
<roadmr> danne: a workaround for your tests to pass is to remove all wireless configurations except the one you're actually using at the moment, but it's a painful workaround :( we can't go asking people to delete configurations that might be hard to recreate.
<roadmr> danne: so to sum up, it looks like a bug in our test, we'll have to look at it.
 * roadmr can be a bit verbose some times
<danne> WHat should I write as the bug description?
<danne> So, if I delete all my configured networks in network-manager, it should work?
<roadmr> "wireless_test failed" should be a good starting point
<roadmr> danne: it should, yes - all but the one you're actually using at the moment. The test needs at least one configured connection to work
<roadmr> er, "wireless_before_suspend" would be better, sorry about that
<roadmr> danne: by the way, if you want to look at your test report, it's in ~/.cache/checkbox/submission.xml, open it with firefox, you can clearly see which tests failed or passed
<danne> Cool, I donwloaded the file from launchpad and opened it in vim, that also worked.
<danne> I have registered bug #877752.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877752 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "wireless_before_suspend failed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877752
<roadmr> danne: thanks!
<danne> I'll disconnect from my screen session as I'll lose it anyways during suspend testing and delete my configured networks and try again.
<danne> I'll get back here when I know if helped.
<roadmr> danne: thanks so much for trying, if it works well I'd appreciate if you could update the bug indicating what you did to make it work
<roadmr> danne: i probably won't be here when you get back (I'm about to log off) but I'll keep an eye on the bug
<roadmr> danne: thanks again and sorry for the inconvenience, tests should work :)
<danne> roadmr: Thanks for the help.
<roadmr> danne: are you still here? could you also post output of "nmcli con" before you delete all your connections?
<roadmr> danne: thank you for the report :)
<danne> Yup, will do.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-19
<mvo> jibel: good morning! so the bugs you mentioned yesterday with the resolve failure are all due to libcupsys2 (!= libcups2) being installed. I am looking into *what* exactly confuses the poor little resolver brain next, but its pretty clear that removing this lib fixes it
<jibel> mvo, good morning
<jibel> mvo, right, I found many reports with this error. Usually, looking at the status file, the printer driver cnijfilter is also installed.
<mvo> jibel: oh, that is interessting! I wonder if that pulls in this libcupsys2
<mvo> jibel: we don't install it since a long time anymore
<mvo> jibel: do you think you could do a upgrade test with the upgrader in -proposed today or tomorrow? it would be great if it could go into updates soon, it fixes quite a few bugs
<jibel> mvo, sure, I'll do that tomorrow morning. I really must finish updating the automated wubi test today. I'm continuously postponing it and it's a never ending task :/
<mvo> jibel: sure
<jibel> mvo, pitti insists, I'm starting an upgrade in background.
<jibel> mvo, I'll verify the cups upgrade failure as well.
<mvo> jibel: thanks a bunch and sorry for being so pushy about it
<jibel> mvo, no worries :)
<jibel> mvo, bug 877461, I set the locale to en_GB.UTF-8 but don't see 12.04, where is that string displayed ? or is there any additional setting to reproduce ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877461 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "Dist Upgrade displays wrong version number in GB English (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877461
<mvo> jibel: this is actually not possible to test the original bug, you will jsut be able to test the fix
<jibel> mvo, good, it is fixed then
<mvo> upgrade is working fine so far
<jibel> mvo, BTW I found a corner case with fstab parsing in apt-btrfs-snapshot. When the mount point (and possible the device name) contains a '#' it crashes
<mvo> jibel: oh, indeed, well, it shold not crash anymore, but instead just do not use apt-btrfs-snapshot. or is it really crashing?
<mvo> (if so, *meh*)
<jibel> mvo, I just tested the apt_btrfs_snapshot part, now u-m shouldn't crash.
<jibel> now testing postgresql upgrade
<mvo> jibel: thanks, upgrade worked fine for me fwiw
<tumbleweed> I would appreciate it if someone could SRU verify ubuntu-dev-tools (bug 845487 and bug 876400). I hate to verify my own SRUs. They're very easy. Promise :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845487 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Debian source publication checks have broken (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845487
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876400 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Default to syncing from testing for precise (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876400
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-21
<jamespage> hello - I'm doing some rebuild testing of java packages with openjdk7 and want to raise bug reports in launchpad for any failures.
<jamespage> is there a good way todo this?  I've looked as massfile and I could use it but it does not fit into my rebuild process that well
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-23
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I see that ISO tracker is used much more lately, but it's style wasn't updated to conform to a new Ubuntu theme. Are there ongoing efforts to do it?
<alourie> and, additionally, is it still running on Drupal5?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-15
<ScottK> Do the Lubuntu powerpc testers IRC?
<Noskcaj> ScottK: yes
<silverarrow> anyone up?
<silverarrow> do you have any mediaplayers in browser after last weeks updates?
<jmarsden> ScottK: I have a Powerbook G4... and am on occasional Lubuntu powerbook tester...
<ScottK> jmarsden: What I'm really looking for is a Kubuntu powerpc tester.
<ScottK> Would you be able to take that for a bit of a spin?
<jmarsden> ScottK: I can download an ISO and try a basic install, sure.  Anything in particular I am looking for?
<ScottK> (I asked about Lubuntu because that's the only other desktop flavor with powerpc)
<ScottK> jmarsden: As many of the test cases as you've got time for. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25832/testcases
<ScottK> Even the booting it as a live CD and doing a basic install would be a huge help.
<jmarsden> ScottK: OK, it's 11:15PM here and I have work tomorrow, but I'll try at least one :)
<ScottK> jmarsden: That's be great.  I understand it being late (I'm on the east coast, so I really need to go to bed)
<jmarsden> OK.  Download under way...
<ScottK> Excellent.
<jmarsden> ScottK: Um, that ISO seems to be oversized... I don't think I can boto a DVD on the old powerbook... ??
<ScottK> Ah.  That would be a problem (as it is oversized)
<ScottK> I don't suppose it boots to usb either.
<jmarsden> I don't know, I have never tried that.
<ScottK> I would have thought CD/DVD didn't matter if it could read DVDs, but I confess I didn't try it.
<dj_xen> jmarsden: you have, what, a 12" aluminum powerbook?
<jmarsden> dj_xen: Yes.
<dj_xen> jmarsden: then you're fine booting from dvd. chances are usb will not play nice with you. openfirmware sucks.
<jmarsden> OK, I'll find a DVD-R and try it out that way.
<dj_xen> dvd+rw works too
<ScottK> Good to know.  Thanks dj_xen.
<jmarsden> What I have to hand is about 100 CD-R blanks... I don't generally burn DVDs... but I think I have some somewhere :)
<dj_xen> there's a way to compress the iso
<dj_xen> by removing the 64bit stuff
<dj_xen> but i've had bad luck with it
<jmarsden> we're in luck... found a stack of 20+ DVD+R blanks under a pile of other things... :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<ganges> hello.. against which package a bug relating to incomplete language support be filed?
<jibel> ganges, if it's a missing translation, file it against the project ubuntu-translations
<jibel> if it's an untranslatable string, file it directly against the package
<dholbach> salut jibel
<ganges> jibel: sorry, i was away. I have installed english version and a propmt said, incpmlete lang support. however the end result was 'couldn'
<ganges> 'couldn't install full lang support
<jmarsden> ScottK: Booted from DVD fine, gets to splash screen (Kubuntu gear wheel with 5 dots underneath)... then seems to hang, optical drive spins down, alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f1 etc do not do anything, capslock key does toggle its LED.  Do you want me to file a bug and officially fail the QA test?
<jibel> ganges, ah ok, this bug has been fixed recently. With which image do you have this ?
<ganges> desktop, build 20121014
<ganges> ubuntu
<ganges> jibel: http://imagebin.org/231994, an image if you want to have a look at
<jibel> ganges, hm, and a dbus error :/ language-selector would be the package then
<ganges> jibel: thank you for your time and suggestion :)
<jibel> yw
<ganges> jibel: 'package language-selector doesn't exit' ! :(
<ganges> *exist
<jibel> ganges, language-selector-gnome maybe
<ganges> jibel: seems to work :)
<ScottK> jmarsden: Yes.  Please.
<njin> virtualbox
<bladernr_> Hey, anyone have ideas for troubleshooting the dl-ubuntu-test-iso script?  when I run it, it will zsync an ISO up to between 95 and 100%, then hang. It never completes an iso.  I can wget the ISOs manually, but rsync and zsync called from the dl-ubuntu-test-iso script always seem to hang.
<smartboyhw> bladernr_, eh where is that script? Never heard of it
<bladernr_> it's an older script, in ubuntu-qa-tools on LP
<bladernr_> jibel: and some of the older members will know what it is.
<jibel> smartboyhw, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master
<bladernr_> jibel: thanks, I was just trying to find that again :)
<jibel> bladernr_, do you use the latest version, I don't think it's packaged anymore
<balloons_> bah, losing nick :-(
<smartboyhw> balloons_, release it
<patdk-wk> is there a new place I should report jeos installs too large bugs? cause my last bug hasn't even been looked at
<balloons> patdk-wk, which bug/.
<patdk-wk> #1018542
<smartboyhw> Bug 1018542
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018542 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "JEOS install oversized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018542
<patdk-wk> been out of country during the beta builds, so I missed them
<patdk-wk> hmm, looks to all be the fault of apt
<patdk-wk> if it wasn't for apt using up 190megs of diskspace, it would be under limit
<balloons> ahh.. did a clean fix it?
<patdk-wk> no, a clean won't clean enough
<patdk-wk> still 100megs too large
<patdk-wk> from the apt pkg databases
<balloons> patdk-wk, so this is still happening on the rc images?
<balloons> if so, we should ping the server team about it now
<patdk-wk> ya, 630M for amd64, and 530M for i386
<smartboyhw> Wow....That IS a big diff
<patdk-wk> testing iscsi now
<patdk-wk> hmm, my iscsi boots still fail :(
<smartboyhw> :(
<bladernr_> jibel: yeah, I pulled the branch from LP just before I tried using it
<bladernr_> jibel: when I manually zsync, I get this: bladernr@transit:/data/cdimages/dvd$ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//dvd/current/quantal-dvd-i386.iso
<bladernr_> #################### 100.0% 852.7 kBps DONE
<bladernr_> Bad line - not a zsync file? "3퐐����������������������������3��ռ"
<smartboyhw> !?
<bladernr_> wget, as I mentioned before, is successful.
<smartboyhw> Why is it showing a KOREAN letter?
<bladernr_> oh... bother...
<patdk-wk> it's not :)
<patdk-wk> it's called utf8 with random binary
<bladernr_> I thought zsync would, if in an empty dir, just pull the file.
<bladernr_> maybe that's not the case... let me try again in a file that has an existing zsync file
<smartboyhw> Uh
<balloons> patdk-wk, so I was thinking jeos had some specific requirement.. but they relaxed image sizes this cycle
<patdk-wk> balloons, oh? it hasn't been updated on the tracker
<jibel> bladernr_, there is no dvd maybe that's the problem,
<balloons> patdk-wk, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-September/000161.html
<jibel> bladernr_, try "dl-ubuntu-test-iso --release=quantal --flavor=ubuntu --variant=desktop"
<jibel> does it work ?
<bladernr_> jibel: nah, it failed on the desktop isos as well
<jibel> bladernr_, any proxy ?
<bladernr_> and there IS a DVD, I pulled it via wget
<bladernr_> nope
<bladernr_> directly connected to cdimages.u.c
<bladernr_> err. cdimage.u.c though cdimages goes to the same plaec
<patdk-wk> balloons, read that, don't see anything
<bladernr_> place
<jibel> there is a DVD but old - 20120612
<smartboyhw> 20120612? That's like 4 months ago...:P
<bladernr_> jibel: I'll retry with the amd64 one that I don't have yet.
<bladernr_> and yeah, it's old but it's there... for now, I'm just trying to sort out the mechanism.  and as I said, it did the same thing when pulling the daily-live ISOs as well
<jibel> bladernr_, I tried it there and it "Just Works"
<jibel> I don't know what this "bad line" error means
<bladernr_> jibel: yeah, figures.
<bladernr_> jibel: I think that's because I was dumb and was using it in the wrong place :-)
<bladernr_> I'll keep playing with it.  Just wish zsync had a verbosity setting or a logging facility :(
<patdk-wk> hmm, all my iscsi's are failing to boot :(
<balloons> patdk-wk, updated your bug
<patdk-wk> I did
<patdk-wk>  Ineed to make a new bug for iscsi though
<patdk-wk> the last one I did, we got a few different bugs all mixed up into one
<patdk-wk> and then I left, and wasn't able to get it all straightened out before I left
<balloons> patdk-wk, so what's up with your iscsi's?
<njin> com//dvd/current/quantal-dvd-i386.iso
<njin> balloons, hallo, when is planned the respin ?
<smartboyhw> njin, I think it will be started soon
<njin> smartboyhw, i'm waiting ....
<smartboyhw> njin, :)
<balloons> njin, yes, *soon*
<njin> smartboyhw, are you from china ?
<smartboyhw> njin, Hong Kong:D
<njin> ah, lucky
<smartboyhw> njin, ?
<njin> i'm from Italy...
<smartboyhw> njin, so?
<njin> mafia everywhere
<smartboyhw> njin, ............that's bad
<njin> yes
<balloons> njin, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, I don't think it is a good one to lol
<balloons> Yakuza everyone smartboyhw ?
<balloons> I guess I missed it.. anyways
<jamespage> patdk-wk, what issue are you seeing with iscsi?
<patdk-wk> two issues
<patdk-wk> iscsi attempts to start before nic are online/setup
<patdk-wk> second issue, the iscsi script can't figure out it's target, even though it's in the config correctly
<patdk-wk> just got done writing it all up
<patdk-wk> bug 1066945
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066945 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "iSCSI root fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066945
 * balloons looks
<patdk-wk> looks like the testcase info needs to be updated for jeos
<balloons> patdk-wk, I'll take a look at that now
<patdk-wk> guy replied to my bug report not very good :(
<patdk-wk> but it sounds like the new limit is 650MB, though I can't locate any info anywhere to back that up
<balloons> patdk-wk, yes..
<balloons> jamespage, is the new limit for install sizes documented anywhere? ^^
<jamespage> balloons, the MP for the server documentation just got updated
<jamespage> pushed rather
<jamespage> patdk-wk, a fix for the " iscsistart: TargetName not set. Exiting iscsistart" problem is in quantal-proposed
<patdk-wk> that seems it would be half the issue, let me see if I can get that added
<jamespage> patdk-wk, open-iscsi is a bit broken as it stands - the initator name was not getting generated on install
<jamespage> only on first boot
<jamespage> which never happens cause its broken on install
<patdk-wk> ya I filed bugs on that a long time ago
<patdk-wk> cause initiator name is important for me to know, during install
<patdk-wk> it's a total pain to say, this client is allowed for the install, then have to go back and change it after the install to it's now new name
<patdk-wk> let alone hunting for it both times
<jamespage> patdk-wk, you are talking about the 'feature' where the install initiator name is different to the installed system initiator name right?
<patdk-wk> ya
<jamespage> patdk-wk, please point me at the bug - we should try to fix that next release
<jamespage> balloons, the minimal install is now in the docs at 700MB - but that covers both amd64 and i386
<jamespage> the automated testing has some headroom for whats not normally installed for a stock jeos install
<patdk-wk> bug 924583
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924583 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu) "iscsi install initiator name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924583
<patdk-wk> :(
<patdk-wk> totally can't remember/figure out how to use purposed during install
<patdk-wk> and google isn't helping :(
<balloons> software sources, enable proposed
<balloons> ahh your on server
<patdk-wk> hmm? attempting from the installation iso cli
<balloons> quantal-proposed is the repo
<patdk-wk> that much I do know :)
<jamespage> patdk-wk, it should be on the next set of ISO's
<balloons> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-proposed
<patdk-wk> ya, but I can't locate an apt sources file anywhere
<patdk-wk> so can't add it
<balloons> would you be able to install, then boot using cd, shell into install and fix
<balloons> then reboot/
<balloons> patdk-wk, so is this the testcase that needs updated? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1445/revisions/375/info
<balloons> njin, http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/testcases/1337/info it looks correct here
<balloons> did something get missed copying it over?
<patdk-wk> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1456/info
<balloons> patdk-wk, ahh! got it
<balloons> I'll update now
<patdk-wk> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1458/info
<patdk-wk> I think they are the same, not sure though
<patdk-wk> actually, lots of updates needed kindof, since the new kernel methods
<patdk-wk> but that will change now, between older and newer versions that are getting tested
<balloons> patdk-wk, njin was working through the server testcases this cycle, but several of them weren't able to be updated properly -- we'd love your help
<patdk-wk> oh? I can edit them somehow?
<balloons> patdk-wk, there's actually a team of folks that help out maintaining the cases
<balloons> some of the server testcases are simply pure migrations from the old wiki
<patdk-wk> would have said something about that needed changing, but didn't know it was changed :)
<balloons> here's the info on the team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins
<patdk-wk> guess I will need to wait for new iso, I totally don't get how to install via purposed during install
<patdk-wk> know I did it many releases ago, natty?
<balloons> you don't have to join the team to help work on testcases though.. you can help verify and test or write a case..
<patdk-wk> atleast I know who to file bugs to, that helps
<balloons> see the 'report a bug against the content of this testcase'
<patdk-wk> ah, must be new since the layout change
<patdk-wk> ok, new openiscsi installed
<balloons> patdk-wk, indeed.. so, yes I would love your help in shaping up the cases
<balloons> patdk-wk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat lists the format for testcases.. basically if you want to edit / revamp any cases that need it just follow the format posted. Anyone on the team can then help make it "live".. you can file a bug to have it updated
<patdk-wk> update iscsi bug
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> do any of you have media player in browser after the last week of updates?
<njin> who is syncing ? o/
<silverarrow> I am downloading latest to see of it boots live
<silverarrow> I might do a full reinstall, maybe the sound problem I have will be easier to sort out
<balloons> I am syncing
<balloons> lots to sync!
<silverarrow> as long as it doesn`t sink
<njin> upgrading the last netbook, bye Precise
<njin> evrytime I feel a sense of nostalgy and seems to me that i'm offending the old release, I loved them one by one
<njin> :-*(
<silverarrow> yeah, we de leave them behind
<silverarrow> 12.04 will live a long time on servers at least
<njin> but is also true that they are pieces of my great love, Ubuntu...
<silverarrow> some desktops too
<silverarrow> but if there ever is to be an Ubuntu in the future, it has to be renewed and updated
<njin> ah, yes. step by step
<silverarrow> I`m not sure how it works, but every time there is a new kernel, it is launched to fix problems, but with it comes a major mess to  clean up
<silverarrow> there is a lot to say for a longterm release too
<silverarrow> think of xp
<njin> new kernel fix problem and implement newest devices
<silverarrow> do you remember how windows 95 and 98 worked?
<patdk-wk> they worked?
<njin> lol
<njin> win8 is egual
<silverarrow> with xp and the new file system, they stayed with it, and it ran better than ever after a couple of years
<njin> sure xp was a big step beyond respect 98
<njin> but win 8 is stupid referred to quantal
<njin> imho
<silverarrow> now windows 8 is released
<silverarrow> I was more comparing precise to xp
<silverarrow> yeah, quantal is good, I am installing quantal on my hp as soon as I get it back
<njin> percise has the usability of xp with the latest tecnologies inside
<silverarrow> njin: you mean the new desktop environment is compared ?
<silverarrow> xp lasted a long time
<silverarrow> with 3 major SP
<njin> xp still the best windows system
<silverarrow> maybe, but windows 7 has been much the same here
 * patdk-wk wants a backport of grub from quantal to precise :)
<njin> I stop to use win starting from feisty (xp times), so I don't know about 7
<patdk-wk> I tried to do one, but way too many adjustments :(
<balloons> patdk-wk, you like grub 2 eh?
<patdk-wk> balloons, well, I like luks support :)
<silverarrow> I have to get rid of Vista on a laptop, but need windows for software which is not available for linux or osx
<patdk-wk> silverarrow, I use ubuntu on all my machines, I will run a win7 vm though
<patdk-wk> but I rarely ever boot that vm
<silverarrow> there is a course on tracing family, with uses Embla, and everybody have windows
<silverarrow> does the queuebot have hickup, or are the updates multiple today?
<phillw> silverarrow: there are a lot of mission critical bugs being corrected that are causing multiple re-spins,
 * patdk-wk spins round and round
<phillw> silverarrow: you can keep track of what is planned for respin and why at http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release .... do NOT edit that section"
<phillw> s/"/!/
 * patdk-wk tries 20121015.1 server iscsi
<Noskcaj> balloons could you triage thoose two bugs you said you would( bug 1066223 and 1066225) the second has been approved by the  kubuntu team for r-series
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1066225 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225). The error has been logged
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<balloons> Noskcaj, they haven't been?
<balloons> I see followup on them
<Noskcaj> not really
<Noskcaj> 1066223 is confirmed nothing else, 1066225 just has a big comment tread
<balloons> ScottK is from kubuntu
<balloons> we could point the other bug he hasn't commented on out to him and xnox
<silverarrow> I am having password problems
<silverarrow> my usual computer is in for repair, and I am in browser with no stored passworkds
<balloons> that sucks :-(
<Noskcaj> balloons: ok, scottk and i had a talk on kubuntu-devel and he now agrees it should be done for r-series
<Noskcaj> 1066225
<silverarrow> it does, ubuntu pad is a bit tricky to have passwords retrieved
<silverarrow> I can login to launchpad, but not ubuntu testing
<patdk-wk> 20121015.1 doesn't include any iscsi fixs
<phillw> patdk-wk: I don't see any queued yet that would trigger a respin.
<patdk-wk> well, was just testing to be sure :)
<patdk-wk> half of the fix is in proposed, or atleast, 1 fix of the two needed
<balloons> patdk-wk, odd
<balloons> they should have gone in
<balloons> they were intended to
<balloons> afaik
<plars> anyone here with a mac and external display that could possibly confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1066883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066883 in xorg (Ubuntu Quantal) "Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> wxl is not due home until later,
<phillw> plars: ahh, it's AMD64 - not sure who tests those.
<phillw> ahh, lars, also a ppc tester.
<plars> phillw: amd64+mac image actually, I have one system I can test it on (macbook), but I can't reproduce the problem. psivaa is seeing it with a mac mini with an external monitor
<phillw> plars: that what i meant :D
<wxl> lars is here wow
<wxl> next thing you know greg and ron will show up and we'll have a ppc party up in here
<Noskcaj> the ibook 64 i have isn;t able to boot from cd or usb and i cant get the cd out, i still have OSX10.4 on it. any ideas?
<Noskcaj> *g4
<wxl> yes Noskcaj
<wxl> force shut it down if you have to
<wxl> then turn it on
<wxl> and IMMEDIATELY
<wxl> hit command-option-o-f
<wxl> you'll get to the open firmware prompt
<wxl> type eject cd
<wxl> done
<wxl> you should hold the keystroke btw
<Noskcaj> wxl: thanks, i will try and get some tessts running on it
<Noskcaj> wxl: also it wont boot from cd, any ideas there?
<wxl> Noskcaj: that could be all kind of things. did you md5 the iso and the cd and did they match up with published values?
<Noskcaj> i forgot
<wxl> well if you have problems, that's the first thing to check
<Noskcaj> also the cd is a bit scratched
<wxl> and note it's important to verify not only the iso but the cd as well
<wxl> well that may be your problem
<wxl> the side loading drives tend to deal less well with damaged discs
<Noskcaj> thanks i will try again later
<wxl> np
<phillw> Noskcaj: are you Lars?
<wxl> feel free to msg me if you need further help tho i likely won't be on until later
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> phillw: no
<wxl> phillw: oh, shoot, i thought that was plars. now i see i'm mistaken.
<wxl> that's what i get for listening to you XD
<Noskcaj> as the username sugests my name is jackson
<phillw> wxl: no worries, similar names!
<phillw> I don't think I've ever seen lars on IRC (at least do not recall his irc nick).
<wxl> i don't think i've seen greg or ron for that matter either
<phillw> greg comes on, ron does not like IRC
<wxl> is greg nm_geo?
<phillw> yes
<wxl> i've never seen him. he must be the opposite time zone from me
<phillw> possibly. I loose track of TZ's :)
<silverarrow> there were a guy here yesterday who had managed to put the b43 drivers on a usb, and made it "persistent"
<balloons> upgrade on real machines all worked :-)
<balloons> things all looking good today from me
<balloons> other than known issues
<Patrickdk> oh, it's a .2 now :)
<phillw> balloons: yeah, like the route to get ppc to work being a dead end because alternate & server no longer work :/ But, yeah, they seem to be squishing bugs really quickly. Fantastic work by the release team (and up stream) to react so quickly to the bugs found by the testers.
<balloons> it can be a wild ride
<phillw> balloons: and those of us who've been on it for a while, wouldn't miss it for the world :)
<balloons> dinner breK
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-16
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> where do you download the netboot ppc daily from?
<jibel> Noskcaj, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/quantal/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<jibel> or http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/quantal/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc64/netboot/
<Noskcaj> jibel: thanks, the mini iso?
<jibel> Noskcaj, yes
<Noskcaj> any idea why its not linked in the testcase?
<jibel> Noskcaj, it is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25941/downloads
<Noskcaj> jibel: i meant in the written bit, it links you to the arm builds
<jibel> well, there is only 64
<Noskcaj> and how do i get into the ubuntu-ppc channel?
<jibel> Noskcaj, ah, this is a bug, balloons fixed it for intel but probably not for ppc.
<Noskcaj> ok... can i get an invite then?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, try #ubuntu-powerpc
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw: thanks
<Noskcaj> how do you use the netboot image?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, er.....
<Noskcaj> i need to know
<Noskcaj> the testcases isnt very helpfull
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think it is good to search the wiki:D
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> found it! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<Noskcaj> should i make a better version of the netboot ppc testcase?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, if you have time please do :D
<Noskcaj> i will try after the release
<balloons> jibel, I was holding off on updating the testcases in the middle of the milestone as it will reset the result count when I do so for anything that uses it
<jibel> balloons, netboot ppc is untested and not many people tested netboot on intel. So resetting the results of these tests will not hurt
<balloons> jibel, fair enough.. I'll go see what I can do ;-)
<jibel> balloons, desktop also needs a test case to cover the option 'reinstall ubuntu'
<balloons> jibel, everything to do with testcases I've been recording here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<jibel> balloons, nice, I didn't know this page
<balloons> :-) I keep finding stuff and filling it back up after it gets fixed
<balloons> it was intended to help us collectively do the migration.
<balloons> which worked well :-)
<balloons> hello smartboyhw
<mvo> jibel: do you mind if I commit some changes to auto-upgrader-testing or would you like a proper MP ? mostly about removing duplication and importing releavant bits from python3-distupgrade
<jibel> mvo, I don't mind, go ahead.
<jibel> balloons, can you remove 'ubuntu-cdimage' from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Testers, it's a bot
<balloons> jibel, lol -- whoops ;-) Thought I caught all those
<jamespage> hggdh: around? iscsi testing?
<mvo> jibel: while at it I will add dpkg force-unsafe-io to the upgrade tester if you don't mind
<jibel> mvo, oh right, please do.
<mvo> jibel: hm, I added it now (via /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/99auto-upgrader-tester force-unsafe-io there but hardly any difference :/
<jibel> mvo, I spent some time during Precise to try this option and eatmydata too and didn't see any noticeable difference. It was something like 1 or 2 min difference over a 25 minutes upgrade.
<patdk-wk> hmm, jamespage scared weechat right out of the channel
<jibel> but I thought I did it wrong, so I'm happy you get the same results :)
<mvo> jibel: yeah, that matches my finding
<mvo> jibel: diff was small so it won't hurt, I will ask cjwatson later if there is more I need to do
<jamespage> patdk-wk, hey - the iscsi testing you are doing - is that virtual or on hardware?
<patdk-wk> it's in the tracker :) vmware
<patdk-wk> I can do physical though, have many of them too
<patdk-wk> but I do use iscsi in production on virtual
<patdk-wk> so both cases are personally important to me :)
<patdk-wk>  Ihave also tried with all the vmware nic's, they all do it for me
<patdk-wk> give me 5min, and I'll have physical machine tested
<jamespage> patdk-wk, great - thanks
<pablo_> someone from the mago (http://mago.ubuntu.com/) project here?
<pablo_> why should I use mago instead of ldtp?
<patdk-wk> what does that have to do with iso testing?
<pablo_> patdk-wk, are you talking to me? if so, I don't know. The mago project page said that this is the place to ask questions about the project
<pablo_> nagappan, jcollado, are you guys there?
<pablo_> nagappan, jcollado, you're on the mago's project page, so I wonder if I could bother you with some questions
<patdk-wk> jamespage, same thing on real hardware
<patdk-wk> dell optiplex 755 tested with intel e1000 nic
<patdk-wk> e1000e actually
<jamespage> patdk-wk, hmm - same behaviour as e1000 in kvm
<balloons> pablo_, afaik mago has been deprecated by it's developers
<balloons> what are you hoping to do with it?
<pablo_> balloons, I'm analyzing different options for testing a pyGTK tool
<pablo_> balloons, and found mago after some google searches
<pablo_> balloons, want to automate functional testing of the application, already have unittests but want to test the GUI
<nagappan> pablo_, jibel and ara are the owners of Mago
<balloons> pablo_, I understand. Well, you could use sikuli or xpresser, though they can be argued less maintainable than something that hooks into the accessibility layer
<nagappan> pablo_, I just concentrate on LDTP
<nagappan> pablo_, and make sure it works fine in Ubuntu / Windows / Mac environment
<nagappan> pablo_, mago internally uses LDTP
<pablo_> balloons, yes, took a look at xpresser (will read on sikuli) and I don't like the screenshot thing too much
<nagappan> pablo_, lately I haven't heard from ara / jibel
<pablo_> nagappan, the latest mago release is from 2010, is that correct?
<pablo_> balloons, any other tool you can recommend?
<balloons> pablo_, https://launchpad.net/autopilot
<balloons> however, I am unsure it is supporting gtk yet
<balloons> it's certainly not the focus of the tool
<pablo_> balloons, thanks!
<pablo_> nagappan, do you know why mago died?
<jamespage> balloons, your earlier comment about that iscsi boot issue being important might be correct
<jamespage> it happens on hardware using e1000 nics as well as in KVM
<balloons> jamespage, ohh -- what are you finding out now?
<jamespage> see comment from patdk-wk abvove
<jamespage> balloons, ^^
<balloons> ahh, I see. So what's the thought to proceed?
<jamespage> balloons, well its reproducable in KVM/virt-manager
<jamespage> balloons, really need someone who understands the early boot process with regards to networking to take a look
<balloons> yes, so getting a fix is much easier.. as well as testing it.
<balloons> tho we'll verify both real and virtual
<patdk-wk> I feel it's more a udev thing, but not sure how the earily boot works exactly :)
<jamespage> stgraber, around? - ^^
<jcollado> pablo_: Yes, the reason no more effort has been put into it is that the a11y layer isn't that stable as we though, meaning that it's difficult to write tests that are reproducible
<jcollado> pablo_: I've been looking forward to seeing a more stable a11y layer, but that hasn't happened yet as far as I know.
<nagappan> pablo_, I'm not sure, jibel will be the person to answer "why mago died ?"
<jcollado> pablo_: Otherwise, being able to query the application for available widgets and perform actions on them is a good idea.
 * jamespage steps away for a bit
<nagappan> pablo_, there is an effort from VMware (one of my team member) is working on integrating Sikuli with LDTP, which is yet to be released to public, waiting for legal team to approve our work
<pablo_> nagappan, that sounds interesting!
<pablo_> jcollado, too bad I missed you :(
<njin> bug 1067488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067488 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu partman-lvm: No volume groups found, ubiquity: umount: /tmp/tmp.ep6sXEyZUA: not mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067488
<njin> actually only in Vbox
<letozaf___> Hello, can someone help me with Gwibber and Flickr integration on Online Accounts ?
<phillw> letozaf___: this is not a support channel, if you want a quiet support channel, please try #ubuntu-beginners - It's less hectic than #ubuntu :)
<letozaf___> ok thanks it was for testing, but I will ask them all the same :)
<njin> bug 1067507 in real hardware
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067507 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crash near the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067507
<balloons> njin, ohh
<balloons> which installation njin ?
<balloons> amd64 desktop?
<njin> balloons, yes
<njin> balloons, the first test run ok, the second crash
<stgraber> segfault in apt, could be related to a similar segfault that was fixed this morning
<stgraber> if you can reproduce it, try to update the image first to pick up the new apt and see if that fixes it
<balloons> did that respin go out?
<stgraber> it'll be in the next respin
<stgraber> which was just started now
<balloons> k -- otherwise etheir me or my zsync was going crazy
<balloons> haha
<stgraber> I don't remember seeing report of that issue during the install though but we had reports of apt-get install/apt-get update segfaulting for people and that was tracked down to a bad upstream commit
<phillw> balloons: do try and pay attention :P
<njin> lol, too late for me, goodnight guys.
<phillw> njin: it'll be there to check tomorrow, have a good sleep. thanks for testing stuff.
<balloons> good night njin
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> where is the link to the final respin of lubuntu?
<silverarrow> is it listed under beta 2 or benchmark
<phillw> silverarrow: the respins are just starting, they take several hours.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> thanks
<phillw> silverarrow: if you go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds you will see all that are being re-spun with a line thorugh
<silverarrow> yes, thats the link
<silverarrow> thanks again
<phillw> when the line goes, they have arrived. they also get announced on here as they get built.
<silverarrow> I have it bookmarked on a different computer
<phillw> yeah, computer dying with all your links / passwords on is NOT fun :/
<silverarrow> horrid lol
<silverarrow> I think I will get it  back any day now
<silverarrow> maybe tomorrow
<silverarrow> there is quite a good group of people on the ppc build, it should go towards a good release
<silverarrow> ppc is something you just have to  be stubborn with
<phillw> silverarrow: hence the email :)
<silverarrow> exactly
<phillw> silverarrow: lubuntu & xubuntu are going to be last built as lubuntu asked for the latest chromium update to be included.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> latest chromium is worth testing
<phillw> with so many chromium bugs flying about, it makes sense that we ship with the latest one.. even though it is only security fixes.
<silverarrow> I am looking into how to get b43 cutter and drivers on a usb
<silverarrow> there was a guy here the other night who had made it work, called it "persistent install"
<silverarrow> I`m not sure how that differs from simply having the packages on a usb flash
<phillw> there are some cantacerous people about who will not take "That cannot be done" as an answer, that is what the linux community is all about :)
<silverarrow> I like that
<silverarrow> when I bought the new battery for my old G4 iBook, there were a guy on youtube who somehow linked to his page in an email
<silverarrow> apparently he deals with refurbished powerpc
<silverarrow> he installed ubuntu ppc on the exact model I have, made a video about it, and said he could not get wireless and a few other things to work
<phillw> (22:58:15) -release team: Copying chromium-browser to release.
<phillw> (23:04:00) ***phillw sends said person cookies & beer :)
<silverarrow> he didn`t even  make an attempt
<silverarrow> cookies and beer, interesting combination
<silverarrow> ;- )
<phillw> the release team have unusual eating habits ;)
<silverarrow> cookie and beer vitamins are important
<phillw> we also have to occaisionally slaughter a n00b and let them drink their blood, but who misses the odd n00b? :D
<silverarrow> eeww
<silverarrow> a blood sacrifice
<silverarrow> ¨a long time since that was in use
<silverarrow> at least around here
<phillw> silverarrow: QA team do not need blood sacrifices, we use sleep deprivation as our punishment :D
<silverarrow> very effective
<phillw> hmm, I've lost both unit193 and kanliot this evening.... I have a feeling they know that I have a "cunning plan"
<phillw> brb, forgot to update the classroom session!
<wxl> phillw: are we waiting on 20121016?
<wxl> (lubuntu alternate ppc)
<phillw> wxl: lubuntu was requested to be put at the bottom of the queue to allow the chromium-browser to build.
<wxl> phillw: where was the schedule again? (tracker seems to suggest at least that one is done)
<phillw> wxl: the chromium was added a little while ago, across all our archs, as ppc is get it install & run issue I think which version of Chromium we have is some what secondary :P
<phillw> wxl: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds alternates are 'good to go'.
<phillw> desktop will possibly be .17 at the end
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-17
<wxl> phillw: just to verify something i know that technically the testcase doesn't pass for me because of #19 here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1437/info but if i make the xorg.conf which i know i have to (and this will go in the wiki) then it works fine … so should i call it passed?
<phillw> wxl: you can either leave a comment, or, preferred.. .raise a grey bug that points to the work around.
<phillw> balloons: which do you prefer?
<balloons> phillw, sounds like you prefer a bug?
<balloons> are we going to fix it at some point? I would pass it but point it at the bug
<phillw> balloons: I prefer release note.
<balloons> since the install completes
<balloons> if the install did not complete, I would fail it
<phillw> balloons: it passes, if you do the xorg.conf
<phillw> balloons: as all the ppc need xorg.conf, I do not see this as a 'red' bug?
<phillw> balloons: if the instructions are in the release notes, can it marked as a pass?
<balloons> phillw, if you have known workaround yes people mark as pass
<phillw> wxl: ensure that it goes into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/PPC
<nm_geo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1067566
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067566 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubiquity crashes when "something else" is selected" [Critical,Triaged]
<xnox> nm_geo: known, work in progress.
<nm_geo> k
<wxl> ppc: one down, 17 more to go
<wxl> time to go home
<wxl> phillw: suggestion— update testcases for alternate to allow for offline install which will be particularly relevant for all those apple laptop users
<wxl> why is lubuntu powerpc disabled?//
<wxl> i'm over here trying to test!
<Noskcaj> why is xubuntu amd64 disabled?
<Noskcaj> wxl: can you test the netboot as i was really weird for me but i want a second opinion before i report a bug
<wxl> Noskcaj: my goal is to get alternate ppc entirely taken care of and then maybe do ppc sevrer too
<wxl> after that if i have time (unlikely) sure
<Noskcaj> ok, just if you do
<Noskcaj> wxl: are there any you would like me to do?
<wxl> you wanna cut ubuntu server ppc in half?
<wxl> well fooey guided resize is being funky
<Noskcaj> wxl: i have no idea what your talking about, how to test server or if my g4 will run it
<wxl> Noskcaj: i'm sure it will. i'm gonna test it on mine. it'as basically a gui-less system
<wxl> so the install is pretty simple but the testcases involve installing a bunch of extra server software
<Noskcaj> ok, so which case do i do, i will start downloading it
<wxl> getting there :)
<wxl> i'm on the last of my desktop installs
<wxl> after which i'll do whatever it is you didn't get done
<wxl> here we go http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26079/testcases
<wxl> we should start with the regular installs
<wxl> Install (Default), Install (Default + crypted LVM), Install (Default + LVM)
<wxl> i got dibs on the no network connection
<Noskcaj> ok, i will do the default and see how much time i have after that
<Noskcaj> wxl: after today how do i vsync the iso?
<wxl> you mean zsync?
<Noskcaj> yes
<wxl> technically it should be the same as throughout testing
<wxl> well
<wxl> by my time zone XD
<wxl> it must already be the 17th, no?
<wxl> you know what i've done before? had an x86 iso laying around and renamed it to to ppc and then run zsync on it and indeed it picks up which parts of it are the same. zsync is a super powerful tool
<Noskcaj> wow
<Noskcaj> its the 17th here too
<Noskcaj> i have no expireience woth zsync at all, just testdrive
<wxl> there's always a zsync link available, whether it's release or not
<wxl> whoa i didn't know abotu testdrive
<wxl> we both have something to learn from one another :)
<Noskcaj> wxl: thanks, testdrive auto-syncs and either VMs or burns any daily build. i think its x86 only though
<wxl> wxl: wouldn't matter; my experience and phillw can confirm this is that testing ppc in vm is a total waste of time unless we can figure out how to properly emulate the troublesome hardware, most notably the video cards
<wxl> we would literally have to have several hundreds of commands to represent all the possible configurations that apple made
<Noskcaj> ok
<wxl> hahah i just pointed that message at myself XD
<Noskcaj> i will pause my download and play COD. i will be back soon. *clap clap clap*
 * wxl goes back to testing and watching dark shadows
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> mourn
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> now i have to start my ubuntu server all over
<wxl> argh
<Noskcaj> wxl: lolololollol
<Noskcaj> i will do lubuntu
<wxl> luckily i didn't have the cd already burnt and testing already done
<wxl> so no big deal really but it does mean i'm probably not going to get much done on it tonight
<wxl> i need to get up in like 5 hours to go to work
<jibel> mvo, hey
<jibel> dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<wxl> the annoying thing is rebuilding and until it's done i can't zsync it
 * wxl sighs
<jibel> mvo, upgrade-testing clean-up yesterday has been a bit ... strong
<jibel> mvo, the runner now fails with "ImportError: No module named DistUpgradeConfigParser"
<wxl> come on, queuebot, hurry up
<wxl> :)
<wxl> ok officially can't do it
<mvo> jibel: sorry for that, it needs python3-distupgrade now, but I guess that is not availalbe on precise yet?
<mvo> jibel: so I guess I need to revert this, but I don't much like the duplication we have I whish bzr had something like "import file from a different bzr branch automatically"
<jibel> mvo, ah ok, I'll see how I can fix it without a revert
<wxl> NO!
<wxl> not another update
<wxl> argh
<wxl> are we done updating yet??? ;)
<balloons> wxl, I don't believe it affected you
<wxl> well better safe than sorry, right
<balloons> fortunately...
<balloons> ;-)
<wxl> i was just in the process of doing 20121017.1 on ppc server
<wxl> seems like we have 20121017.2 now
<wxl> so i'm going to do this guided resize lubuntu ppc alternate 20121017 again
<wxl> hopefully that's not getting respun again ;)
<wxl> i suspect i shouldn't fail this because it was 2gb off in its calculation of 50% of the drive during resize? XD
<wxl> i.e. 50.97288676% ;)
<wxl> well i'm gonna pass it
<balloons> wxl, weird
<balloons> are you sure it was off?
<balloons> or calculating it differently
<wxl> balloons: according to the drive size it reported, yes
<balloons> 1024 / 1000 mb = 1 gb
<wxl> so basically i just took reported size/2
<wxl> anywho it may be because of ppc
<wxl> with its apple bootstrap partition and whathaveyou
<balloons> I would file the bug, unless you can figure out why
<balloons> it passes ofc, but it can pass with a bug :-)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> balloons: the alternate installer is which package?
<balloons> wxl, debian-installer
<wxl> oh forgot to say i figured that out but thx balloons :)
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1067841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067841 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "funky resizing on lubuntu ppc quantal 20121017" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> wxl: did you get around to testing the netboot?
<wxl> Noskcaj: no, i wanted to redo lubuntu alternate
<wxl> and then i want to do server
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i will try to do some of server now
<wxl> phillw: i got you 2/3 passes on lubuntu ppc alternate last night plus with my entry today we have 3/4 passes today. lars had a fail due to that recusive thingy but i didn't have it-- that is a red bug, though. that being said, what else can i do to help?
<ScottK> At this point, for a red bug, write a good release note.
<balloons> wxl, Noskcaj the iscsci bug should be completely fixed now
<wxl> balloons: for netboot?
<balloons> no, server
<wxl> oh
<wxl> haven't got there yet
<wxl> just got my cd burnt
<wxl> literally just now :)
<Noskcaj> wxl: never mind my internet is so slow, i cant do the server ppc
<wxl> no worries Noskcaj
<wxl> if you have the iso already you can do the no internet connection one
<Noskcaj> i dont
<wxl> Noskcaj: don't worry about it then. thanks for trying!
<Noskcaj> i will maybe start for r-series
<ScottK> psivaa: I see you did the Ubuntu amd64+mac tests.  Would it be possible for you to do at least some of Kubuntu amd64+mac too?  We've got no one with the right hardware.
<ScottK> plars: ^^^ same question for you?
<phillw> wxl: assuming your base installs go okay for server, I'll do the others tomorrow. I'm downloading the iso now, but it will take a couple of hours.
<wxl> phillw: you mean server of course?
<phillw> wxl: sorry, yes :)
<wxl> i'm working on my 2nd test now :/
<wxl> phillw: did you see my comments about alternate and whether or not we consider it passed?
<phillw> wxl: yeas, did you see the reply from Scott?
<wxl> phillw: yeah, ok. just wanted to make sure we were all on the same page XD
<wxl> phillw: one other thing: remove all mention of grub from your ppc testcases. it's not relevant in light of yaboot, which just gets installed automagically
<phillw> seem to be, in the mailing list, Julien is going to link to the new lubuntu/ppc-faq area as well.
<wxl> saw that
<phillw> wxl: can you email me that, else I'll forget. Ut won't be done in time for 12.10, but I will get onto it for 13.04.
<phillw> s/Ut/It/
<wxl> i would normally make a bug report but it sort of applies universally
<wxl> so yeah, i'll email you
<phillw> I'll create a new suite for PPC machines, as it will apply to any flavour running PPC.
<wxl> email sent
<phillw> this is really going down to the wire! I am praying there is no more respins needed... along with a lot of other people.
<wxl> i was ready to do server last night and just as i sat down to do it it respun
<wxl> so made a new disc this morning, got through one install, and it respun again
<wxl> sheeeeeeeeeeesh ;)
<phillw> yeah, my image was pre- respin, on the plus side, it's only going to take 10 minutes to zsync up (I forgot I set it running last night before I went to bed!).
<phillw> I'm getting scared to ask lars to do AMD64-MAC again!
<wxl> :)
<phillw> wxl: are we not shipping a desktop ppc, just the alternate?
<wxl> phillw: well i can't make it work on nvidia
<wxl> if someone wants to pass it on radeon…
<phillw> as long as one gets out, it'll be okay. I'll poke L-QA list.
<wxl> anywho bbl
<wxl> lunch calls
<Noskcaj> wxl: i will try on my ibook, not sure if radeon or nvidia
<Noskcaj> later
<plars> ScottK: will try to take a look as soon as I can, I only have a single macbook but I can give it a few runs through at least
<ScottK> plars: Thank you very much.
<plars> ScottK: np :)
<Noskcaj> Scottk: i could do some on my brother's imac but nothing could be changed(not sure if that helps)
<Noskcaj> i.e. no persistence tests
<ScottK> Right now we don't even have a live CD test, so that would be helpful, unless plars is already doing it.
<ScottK> thanks Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> Scottk: i wouldn't be able to do it until later and i'm not even sure my brother would let me, but i will try
<psivaa> ScottK: i could do a few tests for kubuntu as well
<patdk-wk> yay, iscsi works again :)
<ScottK> psivaa: That would be great.  I think between you and plars, you're our only hope for releasing amd64+mac images.
<ScottK> Noskcaj: I'd say check in with plars and psivaa when you can ask and see where we are.  Thanks.
<Noskcaj> scottk: ok
<Noskcaj> i dont think we can release the netboot ppc, i had problems with it but mybe that was just me
<Noskcaj> can we get someone else to test it?
<balloons> patdk-wk, excellent!
<shadeslayer> plars: question, if you're doing amd64+mac testing, what hardware do you have?
<plars> shadeslayer: just a macbook
<shadeslayer> right, but which series?
<plars> macbook pro, not sure how to tell too much more than that, they all look like a big metal etch-a-sketch to me
<plars> :)
<shadeslayer> I have a 8,2 and I can boot the standard amd64 ISO's just fine
<plars> shadeslayer: I haven't actually tried the regular amd64 iso, since we have a +mac one I tend to use that for testing because it's the only way that image gets exercised.
<shadeslayer> plars: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<plars> shadeslayer: the one issue I really have is that I can't boot from usb with it
<shadeslayer> I can solve that :P
<plars> shadeslayer: 8,1 it seems
<shadeslayer> but anywho, from what I was told a long time ago, those images are for some specific macbooks
<shadeslayer> hm, should boot the standard iso just fine
<shadeslayer> plars: want instructions on how to boot via USB?
<shadeslayer> but it entails EFI booting
<plars> shadeslayer: ok, good to know.  However my point isn't to test the macbook, but rather to test the image itself since it requires some mac hardware to test on
<plars> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> plars: but the ISO was meant for a different version of the macbook , so I'm not sure if testing on the 8 series even matters
<shadeslayer> as in, it'll boot fine, but the real test will be against hardware that can't boot the standard ISO
<shadeslayer> let me write down instructions for efi booting + usb somewhere
<shadeslayer> sec
<plars> I see
<plars> So I hadn't actually tried it before, but yeah it seems this image will actually boot on non-mac hardware
<plars> or even in a vm
<balloons> I thought jibel used to use an older macbook 5 or 6 to test this?
<plars> balloons: this is what he sent me
<plars> but it is somewhat useful to be able to test it in a vm
<balloons> gotcha
<plars> as shadeslayer says, it won't really test that it works on the hardware that it *has* to work on, but it will at least sanity test the image itself
<silverarrow> hi
<balloons> hey silverarrow
<silverarrow> so desktop ppc needs attention but might not get it?
<shadeslayer> plars: http://paste.kde.org/572918/
<shadeslayer> you'll probably have to hold down the option key
<shadeslayer> and more examples for grub.cfg can be found here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<shadeslayer> I'm around for another hour if you still need help :)
<phillw> silverarrow: desktop ppc seems unhappy with nVidia, wxl has asked if someone with Radeon can give it a try.
<phillw> silverarrow: wxl should be shortly, I'm getting an early night, I've got about 12 test cases to do tomorrow!
<phillw> *should be back*
<silverarrow> yeah, I am downloading now
<silverarrow> I had hickups with networks last night, but better now
<silverarrow> and I can pick up my HP tomorrow !!
<silverarrow> repair is finished
<silverarrow> apparently they replaced the lcd and updated BIOS
<wxl> what up?
<silverarrow> where is the guy who managed to have b43 drivers and installer on usb?
 * wxl shrugs
<silverarrow> he must have done something clever
<wxl> you need to have firmware-b43-installer, the firmware that it downloads, and b43-fwcutter
<silverarrow> he mentioned it had to be "persistent"
<silverarrow> iso download went quickly tonight
<wxl> i'm working on server installs
<ScottK> psivaa and plars: Thank you again for the Kubuntu amd64+mac testing.
<plars> ScottK: glad to help :)
<psivaa> ScottK: any time :)
<ScottK> Lubuntu looks like they could use some help to, FWIW.
<plars> ScottK: yeah, I need to do some stuff at home, but I saw.  I'll probably try to give those a run later this evening
<hggdh> ScottK: BTW, I am on kubuntu armhf-omap4
<hggdh> ah, no need, someone already got it
 * hggdh looks for another target
<ScottK> hggdh: Thanks.
<ScottK> Kubuntu is all done now.  Thanks everyone.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-18
<wxl> ooh i like this preseed business
<balloons> :-0
<wxl> i was concerned it wouldn't play right with ppc but it seems to be behaving
<wxl> so far so good on the server upgrades
<wxl> 5 passed, 1 in progress
<balloons> just finished wubi upgrade
<balloons> all went well
<wxl> yay
<wxl> i was excited to see lubuntu in wubi
<wxl> i didn't know it was there
<wxl> we're working on docs to point out that fact
<balloons> :-)
<dwrjones87> !isitout
<ubot5> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<holstein> howdy! ...we are hustling to get the 64bit ubuntustudio tests done from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26218/testcases
<holstein> we still have time? correct? how much time do you think we have? and, could we talk anyone in to helping out you think?
<ScottK> holstein: I think you have some time.  It's only 5AM in the UK right now.
<wxl> aw shoot ubuntu server ppc failed for preseed
<wxl> i've noticed a lot of these testcases seem to be copied over from x86 tests
<wxl> i wonder if the preseed file isn't inappropriate
<ScottK> They probably are.
<ScottK> IIRC, dapper was the last release that powerpc was a Canonical supported architecture.
<wxl> that's nice :)
<holstein> ScottK: we'll see what we can do.. thanks!
 * ScottK is going to bed, but if anyone has time, it looks like Xubuntu could use some help.
<holstein> anything special i need to do to make a hardware profile? just sudo lshw and pastebin?
<ScottK> For filing a bug?
<holstein> ScottK: just for on the testcases
<ScottK> Oh.  Dunno.
 * ScottK was going to bed anyway ...
<holstein> well, i'll link it.. wont hurt
<holstein> ScottK: GN
<Noskcaj> wxl: are you able to test the netboot let?
<Noskcaj> anyone(its PPC)?
<holstein> well, the ubuntustudio 64bit tests are mostly done
<holstein> i think someone more familiar should test the persistent live one.. and i'lll try and find someone before i go to sleep
<holstein> actually, i didnt see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26107/testcases
<holstein> the upgrade one.. we dont have that one done for 64bit, and it wont get done in time.. is that a deal breaker?
<Noskcaj> why doesn't netboot have bug reporting instructions?
<wxl> Noskcaj: i'm still working on server
<wxl> not even close O_O
<Noskcaj> wxl: do you know of anyone who can?
<Noskcaj> philballew hid when i asked him
<philballew> I have a ppc laptop
<philballew> never tried
<philballew> sorry for hiding, currently doing homework for a java class
<wxl> does it require a flash drive?
<Noskcaj> wxl, cd or dvd works as well
<Noskcaj> philballew: just if you have time
<wxl> ok cuz booting flash on openfirmware BLOWS
<Noskcaj> i know
<Noskcaj> i couldn't get it to work at all
<wxl> yeah i have about a 1% success rate
<wxl> sooooooooo did you try netboot with cd/dvd then?
<wxl> dd worked fine?
<philballew> if you live in ca your free to have it probably and play with it
<Noskcaj> i used brasero, and its running at the moment
<wxl> i assume you had no troub le finding the right url?
<wxl> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/quantal/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<wxl> testcase is written for arm :/
<wxl> and we actually want mini.iso not an img. blah
<Noskcaj> wxl: i know, i will do a re-write of the testcase for ringtail
<Noskcaj> and put the normal link in
<wxl> burning it with hdiutil on the intel mac
<wxl> so what problems were you having Noskcaj ?
<Noskcaj> my first install didnt work but im running it again
<Noskcaj> and it said to use the uk server
<Noskcaj> for downloads
<wxl> cool part about netboot: i can use my junky old 650mb cd-rws
<Noskcaj> wxl: so true
<wxl> when you say it didnt work what happened, Noskcaj ?
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> get booted to open firmware prompt after the yaboot prompt???
<Noskcaj> wxl: it installed fine but gave an error whenever it was started, i think i somehow caused it though
<jibel> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jibel
<wxl> cuz i realize the download info is only appropriate for 64bit
<Noskcaj> wxl: i did get the normal one
<wxl> someone's smarter than me :)
 * wxl yawns
<Noskcaj> how many do you have to go wxl?
<wxl> Noskcaj: too many
<wxl> i've done 8/15
<wxl> so 7 left
<Noskcaj> nasty
<Noskcaj> i think netboot armeel+omap will be released as it is due to the lack of rebuilds to netboot
<wxl> but i'm not going to bother with the 2 kvm ones or the 1 vmware one
<wxl> i don't think i can do iscsi without starting another server
<wxl> so there's another 2
<wxl> pretty darn sure virtual machine host/kvm won't work
<wxl> so there's another one
<wxl> so that leaves 7
<wxl> it's not 8/15 i've done
<wxl> 8/21
<wxl> forgot the run-once's
<wxl> so all those ones i say i don't have to do and i still have to do 7 XD
<wxl> i don't think i'm going to do the raid one. it doesn't seem like it's going to work based on the fact that it relies on grub which ppc doesn't have
<Noskcaj> wxl: lol, great work testcase people
<wxl> on the other hand as ScottK pointed out early ppc is the black sheep of the canonical family
<Noskcaj> wxl: very true
<wxl> Noskcaj: worked. used lubuntu minimal
<Noskcaj> ok, i will use xubuntu-desktop and see if that works too
<wxl> might try lubuntu desktop too if you care to
<wxl> anywho i'm going to set this thing to installing something and go to bed
<Noskcaj> what do i file a bug under for an error after the mini.iso install?
<TheDrums> What type of error?
<Noskcaj> it says "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"
<Noskcaj> even after many reboots
<Noskcaj> unfortunatly wxl is asleep and he just passed the testcase
<Noskcaj> anyone? balloons i'm assuming you know
<TheDrums> I tested one a couple days ago, no issues.
<Noskcaj> wxl said no issues either, i dont know what is happening to my g4
<TheDrums> I did a i686.
<Noskcaj> both mine and wxl's are PPC
<phillw> Noskcaj: what video card do you have?
<Noskcaj> on the mac, i dont know
<Noskcaj> phillw: i wil check when i can put a normal os on it
<phillw> Noskcaj: okies.
<Noskcaj> sorry about not putting up a proper bug report, do you like my replacement?
<Noskcaj> good night everyone
<dwrjones87> !isitout
<ubot5> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<phillw> hi, as my *buntu hard drive has checked in sick (perfect timing), is there anyone who could test the lubuntu 12.04 --> 12.10 (AMD)?
<smartboyhw> Anyone like to help test Ubuntu Studio upgrade amd64 testcases for us? phillw ?
<phillw> smartboyhw: read my last comment :(
<smartboyhw> phillw, sorry forgotten:D
<phillw> I have 12.04 installing into a VM as we speak, but it takes a couple of hours for me to grab an iso, so I'm not much use to you.
<phillw> and that's a CD sized iso!
<smartboyhw> phillw, wow...I am faster than you on that maybe
<phillw> I'll be AFK for a couple of hours, should be back intime for release!
<sagaci> phillw: yup
<jamespage> hggdh, help!
<smartboyhw> Wow
<hggdh> jamespage: I am here, what is going on (or not going on, as it may be)?
<jamespage> hggdh, struggling to complete the juju+maas test for quantal release
<jamespage> we think it works but I can find no-one who has run it on amd64
<jamespage> hggdh, do you have the right kit to test?
<hggdh> jamespage: I have two amd64 available
<jamespage> hggdh: might be enough
<hggdh> jamespage: so, what you need me to do? One of the machines already has MAAS
<jamespage> hggdh, does it have remote power control over the other one?
<hggdh> jamespage: nope, not directly. Both of the are on a CDU strip though, and I can control power
<jamespage> hggdh, hmm
<hggdh> jamespage: power can be controlled via script (Andres' implementation for the Sentry CDU). So, if this is enough, we are good
<cjwatson> no pressure but this is critical path now :)
<hggdh> :-)
<smartboyhw> :-)
<jamespage> hggdh, I don't think you have enough nodes todo the test
<jamespage> needs 3 - maas, bootstrap + deploy
<hggdh> jamespage: I can grab some machines from the lab -- say alkaid, phact, and rukbah
<wxl> TheDrums: do you know if he figured out where to file that bug? there's another bug like that that's been affecting alternate and server for other people, even the one guy with the same video card as me who usually shares the same problems
<wxl> phillw: just waking up. hope my email made sense
<cjwatson> jamespage,hggdh: any news?
<jamespage> cjwatson, matsubara is spinning up a maas deployment now in the maas qa lab
<hggdh> cjwatson: matsubara is running the tests on the server team's maas lab
<phillw> wxl: as the netboot has a fail, and you state that 32 bit is the more common one required, along with it needing a workaround... it's not really fit for release.
<wxl> phillw: the testcase is a fail, not the test
<phillw> with having ubuntu-core ppc, we can build server etc from that. I'd also have to make a fake RAID array under VM to test the install under VM. For this, I need my *buntu hard drive back. That is a couple of hours off line for me, so I'd miss the dead line.
<wxl> but i'm fine with whatever
<phillw> I think for server-ppc, if we get it to pass the tests at some point, I'll add it as a community edition to my ISO server.
<smartboyhw> phillw, good:D
<wxl> i really like netboot
<wxl> i forgot about that
<wxl> i did that once a long time ago
<cjwatson> phillw: netboot can't really not be released, FWIW
<cjwatson> It's in the archive like it or not
<wxl> phillw: so you can take care of the vm stuff and iscsi?
<cjwatson> All you can really do is stick a release note on it
<phillw> ubuntu-core ppc, should be a good enough starting block
<phillw> cjwatson: oooh, thanks - it still shows not-ready on iso tracker.
<wxl> the thing i'm worried about is the mandatory raid test which it is highly doubtful i will be able to accomplish just based on time alone
<phillw> wxl: had my hard drive not checked in sick, I was going to do the raid one 1st to get it out of the way.
<wxl> i did a bunch of test yesterday while i was at work number 1, went to work number 2, then came home and did a bunch of tests until i couldn't see straight
<smartboyhw> wxl, wow;D
<wxl> now it's time to do it all over again :)
<wxl> i wish that stupid recusive fault bug wasn't popping up for everyone
<phillw> same here....
<wxl> that is troubling, whatever it is, because it makes my only one other nvidia-equipped tester useless
<wxl> luckily there appears to be more radeons out there
<wxl> and desktop works fine for them
<wxl> i have to re-do preseed too
<phillw> I think one the guys reckoned it was about 25% nVid, 75% Radeon
<wxl> based on the 6 of us? XD
<wxl> grr virtualization host is mandatory too
<phillw> wxl: colin says that net boot is available, but needs the release notes doing.
<wxl> it is doubtful to me that any ppc will be kvm-friendly
<wxl> phillw: by release notes you mean i'm supposed to write the test case appropriately? XD or i should go ahead and solve the recursive fault bug? ;)
<wxl> brb
<phillw> just you comments on the recursive bug and other comments from your test will be okay. raise a bug against the test case so that it can be looked into. (I've already got the "grub" one for ppc on my TODO list).
<wxl> phillw: well reeally every ppc test needs to be reviewed but that one in particular is horrible so i'll raise a bug
<wxl> got to take kid to school
<balloons> howdy gents
<smartboyhw> howdy babyface_
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> howdy balloons
<babyface_> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> babyface_, sorry want to say howdy to balloons tab failure:P
<babyface_> smartboyhw,  that's ok   ;)
<balloons> don't worry babyface_ I'll still say hello to you!
<balloons> did you get a chance to test the chinese images?
<babyface_> balloons, downloading, will test it after the downloading
<babyface_> balloons, I  got this issue from plars just now
<balloons> babyface_, ahh I see the chat
<balloons> you can't zsync them eh?
<babyface_> balloons, I can, but, you know, there are no old chinese images on my disk, so it's the same as a fresh download
<balloons> ahh.. figures
<wxl> balloons: the mandatory virtualization host test for ubuntu server ppc requires the use of kvm which according to their homepage only supports x86 hardware with virtualization extensions, which is to say, it's irrelevant for ppc. can we remove it?
<wxl> also am i wrong but this testcase seems a little sparse http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26210/testcases/1445/results
<phillw> balloons: the same could be said of RAID, as the link points to using KVM to create a 'software' RAID
<wxl> i can guarantee that one's going to pass XD
 * balloons distracted for a moment
<balloons> be with you a few
<wxl> phillw: it's possible to run a test as a guest but not possible to run kvm on the host if the host is ppc
<wxl> so yeah actually the iscsi root (virtualized kvm) test is invalid too
<wxl> so nevermind that going to pass thing ;)
<phillw> wxl: just wait for Nicholas to catch up with us.
<wxl> off to make breakfast then :)
<phillw> wxl: thanks for the all-nighter!
<wxl> uh oh we got people looking to install already on #lubuntu ;)
<phillw> it's not finalised yet!
<wxl> hah i know
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<wxl> oops
<wxl> sorry
<sagaci> kubuntu 934mb, ubuntu 763mb
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 763 in zope2.7 (Ubuntu) "Something wrong on mkzope2.7instance" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763
<wxl> < linux_training:#twitter_wxl> [84] Ubuntu Linux 12.10 review: Better, but slower http://t.co/dAqGSpuU <bit.ly/U9nz8C>
<phillw> send them to #ubuntu-release-party
 * wxl fears joining said channel due to the potential flood
<phillw> he he, I'm just awaiting the note from kate, so I can set about the GetLubuntu Wiki!
<wxl> ew zdnet recommending mint over ubuntu bummer
<wxl> phillw: are you or karl or someone taking care of linking the L-PPCFAQ to the release notes?
<phillw> depends what type of DE you want!
<phillw> wxl: I've been on once to do a tidy up, anything else need doing?
<wxl> no should be ok, i just did one too after you
<phillw> you comments on minimal for ppc would be appreeciated, I think server-ppc is okay once we strip out the N/A test cases.
<phillw> wxl: has the tomcat test instance finished for ppc-server?
<wxl> running the last tests now
<wxl> phillw: you mean comments on netboot?
<balloons> k -- so what's up?
<phillw> okies, I've let kate know that I'm waiting on Nicholas to confirm the N/A tests for server
<phillw> balloons: several test cases (the ones not done) require KVM, which is not supported on PPC and therefor are N/A ... can these be removed from the mandatory tests?
<wxl> balloons: basically we need ot kill the kvm tests on ubuntu server ppc as ppc chips can't do kvm
<wxl> ↑ what he said
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> got it
<balloons> let's go
<phillw> kate has agreed to hang on whilst I sought agreement from you.
<balloons> yes, we can do that
<balloons> however, we can't do it right now
<balloons> well, I guess we can
<balloons> if we change the testsuite now, it will refresh everything
<balloons> meaning you will need to re-report the results
<smartboyhw> balloons, not good when 12.10 testing almost came to the end..
<wxl> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wxl> mark 'em all as passed with notes? ;)
<balloons> wxl, phillw it won't require re-testing obviously
<wxl> tomcat done
<stgraber> phillw, balloons: kvm supports ppc, it's pretty recent but our qemu-kvm is building for ppc and BenC has been poking hallyn and some others to fix some bugs
<stgraber> so removing a testcase because kvm doesn't exist on PPC would be wrong
<wxl> stgraber: kvm supports ppc as a GUEST not as a HOST
<wxl> or am i reading you right?
<phillw> stgraber: so it will be available for 13.04?
<stgraber> wxl: see ppc section: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Processor_support
<wxl> well i'll be a monkey's uncle
<wxl> homepage needs to be updated
<stgraber> wxl: some ppc CPU have hardware virtualization and are supported by kvm though it's apparently still early stage
<wxl> i quote: "KVM (for Kernel-based Virtual Machine) is a full virtualization solution for Linux on x86 hardware containing virtualization extensions (Intel VT or AMD-V"
<balloons> wxl, phillw so you were basing this on real life experience or ?
<wxl> x86 hardware != ppc ;)
<wxl> balloons: basing it on kvm's home page
<wxl> but it also sounds like we can't be sure it will work
<wxl> certainly not for 12.10
<wxl> right, stgraber ? i can't just grab it out of the repos?
<wxl> or perhaps even more appropriately, the virtualization host task won't install it
<stgraber> as far as I know we have a qemu-kvm binary for PPC in the archive
<wxl> huh
<wxl> well i'll give it a shot
<stgraber> now you may need some pretty specific CPU to make it work
<wxl> but if it fails, i'm not going to mark it failed. we'll discuss it then
<balloons> wxl, yes, I would try
<phillw> stgraber: so, should we mark as N/A until we have time to do further work. Otherwise perver-ppc is a NOGO
<phillw> *server-ppc*
<stgraber> ppc is a port, so the lack of result for a single test shouldn't prevent publication
<wxl> i have a g4 32 so it should work
<wxl> stgraber: well it *IS* a mandatory test as the suite is written
<wxl> by the letter of the law and all…
<phillw> not sure how much time we have left before kate closes the door on testing....
<wxl> :(
<wxl> well i have to go to work
<wxl> when i get there i'll run the test
<wxl> hopefully i can have it donerelatively soon
<wxl> ta
<cjwatson> it's ridiculous to require virt host on powerpc when it's so new
<cjwatson> besides, it's too late, that image was already marked ready, signed off, and published
<cjwatson> feel free to release note it but it is too late to say it's not releaseable now
<ScottK> wxl: mandatory isn't really mandatory in all cases.  It means you have to think about if it's important.
<phillw> cjwatson: once again, thanks.
<cjwatson> right, ScottK puts it more gracefully :)
<cjwatson> the rules are meant to be interpreted by humans
<phillw> ScottK: all the various ways that we can install server-ppc have been checked. KVM stuff is not applicable to all PPC machines, and will be moved from mandatory.
<ScottK> That and a lot of the powerpc test cases were blindly copied for i386/amd64.
<phillw> just not 10 minutes before deadline :D
<ScottK> So you have to think about it is a lot more true for powerpc than other archs.
<phillw> ScottK: I'm more than happy with the verification of the 'standard' installs that have been done. They should cover all PPC's, the others may, or may not, be applicable depending on hardware.
<phillw> That will require a whole new wiki area to be written!
<phillw> cjwatson: just a quick query.. I don't see server-ppc listed at http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<cjwatson> phillw: powerpc is on cdimage - follow the link at the top
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/release/
<phillw> cjwatson: that just shows alternate and desktop? I was looking where the server images are stored?
<smartboyhw> phillw, the cdimage link shows the ppc server image
<cjwatson> yes, I checked
<phillw> found them, it's just so I can update the wiki page with all these 'new' ones that have arrived :) Thanks!
<smartboyhw> phillw, :D
<wxl> back
<wxl> just for grins i'm gonan try the virtualization host
<wxl> might be cool to know where we stand for 13.04
<balloons> wxl, :-)
<wxl> glad to hear i'm not going to be under the gun tho
 * balloons puts wxl under the rope
<wxl> sheesh
<smartboyhw> LOL
<wxl> where?
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<wxl> anyone: is there a place where canonical keeps track of which architectures are being used? i'm especially curious about 32 v 64 bit regardless of whether or not we're ttalking about x86 or whatever
<phillw> wxl: sadly, not. As there are so many ways of getting the iso's it is pointless trying to keep track.
<phillw> wxl: were you aware that there is a 32bit AND 64bit netboot for PPC? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/quantal/
<wxl> phillw: yes i passed the 32
<wxl> btw stgraber et al. the virtualization host task failed. kvm-ok is not found and lsmod | grep kvm is null. so put that on the todo list for 13.04.
<wxl> phew i can't take that release party channel anymore
<phillw> I'm just editing that part of the Wiki now...
<phillw> I never joined it :P
<wxl> so what do you need from me?
<wxl> it's like a freaking high school party
<phillw> Did anyone test the 64 bit netinstall for PPC?
<wxl> no 64bit here sorry
<phillw> okies, I'll ask on mailing list. It may be a N/A for lubuntu.
<wxl> it'll prolly work
<smartboyhw> OK someone change the topic....Ubuntu 12.10 is released!!!!!!!
<phillw> yeah, I'll put it up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall for completeness sake :D
<wxl> :)
<phillw> close quarter wiki editing with this amount of links in per table is making my eyes wonky!
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Ubuntu 12.10 is released! | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<balloons> woot
<balloons> even jibel stuck around for that :-)
<smartboyhw> babyface_, woot
<smartboyhw> Ouch balloons phillw woot
<jibel> Congrats everyone !
<smartboyhw> Yay yay yay
 * phillw still editing wiki area...
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh sorry:P
<phillw> GetLubuntu all updated...
<smartboyhw> phillw, :D
<phillw> my server is now zsyncing, as soon as it is done each team listed at http://phillw.net/isos/ may use it as a secondary direct server download.
<smartboyhw> phillw, yay
<wxl> phillw: should https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu reference the lubuntu ppc faq too?
<phillw> wxl: it's all done via release notes.
<phillw> I haven't even had time to check links yet! 3 pages of iso links to alter... Standard, Alternate and mini.iso!
<phillw> wxl: link to release notes added to GetLubuntu
<wxl> hey at least when ubuntu for android comes out we won't need to test that for ppc
<wxl> </humour>
<phillw> is there anyone about from arm for Lubuntu release?
<wxl> what's minimum hardware for lubuntu arm?
<wxl> i have two old webos phones that maybe i could make work
<wxl> i know one of them had instructions on running debian lxde off of it
<wxl> v4+
<wxl> oops
<wxl> v7+
<wxl> my pre2 is indeed a cortex a8
<phillw> wxl: I'll look for ogra coming online, the ARM team have been looking after the testing etc. They asked for a low resource version, but our devs don't have access to ARM kit, so they've been looking after that 'in-house'.
<wxl> phillw: it probably won't be easy to do, especially considering there's no external storage (read: sd card) but i'm not wedded to the phone. i'd hack it as needed. would be a fun project
<wxl> is it time to start testing 13.04 yet? ;)
<phillw> wxl: the information about arm is at http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/12.10/
<wxl> hm, pretty scant
<njin> thanks to all the group for the great work done. Fabio
<njin> balloons, hallo, great intro...http://www.ubuntu.com/  lol
<njin> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> hallo!
<phillw> balloons: I don't have a list of the TL's for the different flavours, but can you let them know that all members of the family that are listed at http://phillw.net/isos/ have Quantal iso's available as a secondary direct server.
<phillw> balloons: hold that note! just found at least one hasn't got on.
<balloons> phillw, hehe
<balloons> studio is 404
<phillw> indeed, that was the one I checked. unit is looking into it.
<phillw> it is the 1st time the script has been fully run, so a bit of tweaking is to be expected.
<phillw> as it is zsync, re-running it causes minimal traffic for the images it already dafely has.
<phillw> s/dafely/safely/
<wxl> hey i didn't know there was ATA over ethernet. are we going to add that along with iSCSI for server tests?
<phillw> wxl: they still make ATA hard drives? :P
<wxl> )
<wxl> er forgot my eyes there
<phillw> forgiven, you spent a long time at the screen!
<wxl> you sound like the guy on the party channel that was like "why do they recommend 32 bit still? NO ONE uses anything but 64 bit anymore"
<wxl> same guy was of course saying ppc is so "1998"
<phillw> ah... 1998, when men were men & he was a but a little sperm....
<wxl> \;)
<phillw> balloons: when will you next be on 'normal' duties? I have a batch of 'old' test cases to be converted :)
<balloons> phillw, we can do it anytime now
<phillw> balloons: whilst we were busy, Julien did make a start on the lubuntu "test once' cases that are specific to LX :)
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> yea, now that the release is out, we can go wild on fixing up the cases
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Applications_test_cases
<Noskcaj> do you guys want me to start xubntu lvm + encription?
<Noskcaj> or netboot
<xnox> ?
<phillw> Noskcaj: all our iso's got out :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, the lvm+encryption for xubuntu should be the same as ubuntu
<Noskcaj> then can someone put it in
<Noskcaj> phillw: i meant rewrite
<balloons> xubuntu I believe is set with what they want
<balloons> feel free to re-write netboot
<balloons> it's on the list
<balloons> Noskcaj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<balloons> that's all the outstanding work for testcases
<wxl> that netboot testcase, phew
<wxl> deplorable
<phillw> balloons: you know what? I completely forgot about that page :(
<wxl> the server ppc raid testcase also needs serious looking at
<Noskcaj> balloons: i will start on that sometime soon, i am pretty sure the xubuntu guys want lvm + encription
<phillw> wxl: all the ppc cases need looking at - espec. those that involve KVM, they will not be mandatory owing to it never going to be supported on all ppc archs.
<phillw> but, as a 'test once' it may be useful if we find any ppc kit that supports KVM :)
<Noskcaj> i think the upgrade to 12.10 servers are overloaded
<Noskcaj> i'm only getting 40kb/s
<phillw> Noskcaj: quite possibly!
<phillw> Noskcaj: as lubuntu still ships an alternate, using http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com.ar/2011/06/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-using-alternate.html may well be faster. You can grab the iso from http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/quantal/release/ which may be a far faster method :)
<Noskcaj> phillw: i will just stick with the main installer
<Noskcaj> i have made a typewith.me for netboot ppc that i will start working on http://typewith.me/p/netbootppc
<wxl> phillw: unless stgraber can convince us otherwise ;)
<phillw> wxl: as I mentioned, with work ongoing, ppc people will no doubt be asked to test what they come up with.
<phillw> balloons: with the exception of the lubuntu alpha's & beta's which hold ppc stuff, is it safe to purge the other flavours so we have a clean sheet for 13.04?
<balloons> phillw, you can safely purge everything from 12.10, except ppc as you mentioned
<phillw> okies, I'll do that manually. All except server are now mirrored.
<phillw> balloons: who best to ask about the non-standard way http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ is set up?
<phillw> precise is in one place ... releases has maverik and there is no entry for quantal!
<phillw> I'm assuming http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ has the quantal ones?
<phillw> not sure if colin is the one to ask, he was approving ppc stuff earlier whilst we were debating :D
<balloons> cdimage isn't really meant to host anything
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> it's a temporary spot
<phillw> now's a good time to grab it, before they go move it :D
<phillw> sorry balloons, my turn to get totally side tracked. It will need a completely new script to handle ubuntu & ubuntu-server. I'm just grabbing the server ones in manually so that they are there :)
<phillw> and probably upsetting people as they come in at ~5 Mb/s to my mirror..
<phillw> balloons: did you get chance to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Applications_test_cases or do you want to leave it until tomorrow?
<balloons> phillw,  no
<balloons> ok -- so migrate those?
<phillw> balloons: if you would be so kind? I sorta remember you had a little script to do that?
<phillw> wow, coming in at 10Mb/s now.... at least I won't be troubling the releases server very long :)
<phillw> ahh, its pulling them in from the cloud.... I'm VERY impressed!
<balloons> phillw, I can convert tes
<phillw> tes?
<balloons> ta
<phillw> balloons: if you can convert, that would be a help.... the lubuntu-testing crew are now eager to get their hands on test cases.... Boy, are they gluttens for punishment!
<balloons> not today
<balloons> but later
<phillw> I'll catch you tomorrow, it's been a long 3 days, and stressful at times. How the heck we went from zero tests passed on 17th, to nearly everything passed, across all archs and flavours is a testament to the sheer bloody mindedness of the testers - across all flavours of our family.
<phillw> I'm fortunate to have the L-QA guys, but you also know that all the QA people really did rise to the occaission on this one!
<balloons> indeed
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-19
<phillw> xnox: how the heck did the testers pull that one off?
<xnox> phillw: not everything was respun ;-)
<phillw> no, just ALL the stuff that needs humans :)
<phillw> I have a dead easy way... look down the column on the right :P
<phillw> the page has not even been tidied up yet... most unusual. But, to heck with how pretty it looks... the little critters are out there. I've had no screams via lubuntu yet, ubuntu-beginners is quiet... Maybe holding n
<phillw> back, is always the best option... publish when working instead of publishing with bugs.
<phillw> (02:19:35) phillw: are there any repeated requests for help on issues that are making a trend (theme)? As in.. are you seeing repeated instances of the same issue with 12.10 anywhere?
<phillw> (02:21:41) krytarik: phillw, nope, I myself didn't notice any yet, neither in DE, nor at a quick glance into ABS.
<phillw> (02:36:38) krytarik: phillw, yeah, it really seems like a pretty smooth release again this time. :)
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> I hope so lol
<elfy> pitch black outside still :)
<dholbach> the sun is going up here :)
<elfy> I hear the birds waking up so I assume it's on it's way here :)
<Noskcaj> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and the side panel doesn't show up unless i hold down "super" i had myunity installed and i think thats the problem, the main page ignores me
<bdmurray> could somebody test the sru in bug 1068389?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068389 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "P->Q - do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xbb' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128) in DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewText.py", line 143, in showInPager" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068389
<bdmurray> hggdh: ^?
<hggdh> bdmurray: give me a few, and yes
<bdmurray> thanks, I've done it myself but just want to be double certain ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: I updated the instructions a bit, and am running now with the updated release upgrader
<bdmurray> hggdh: step 9 is unnecessary
<hggdh> bdmurray: was required here...
<bdmurray> as update-manager downloads ubuntu-release-upgrader based off the command line not sources.list
<hggdh> this is why I said 'verify'
<hggdh> bdmurray: /etc/apt/sources.list *was* left pointing to quantal
<bdmurray> hmm, okay thinking about it
<hggdh> bdmurray: also, in French, the "Continue" line had an underscore in front ('_Continuer'), suggesting a LANG issue somewhere
<bdmurray> the dist-upgrade process uses the command line to construct a url like http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-proposed
<bdmurray> and it downloads the UpgradeTool from that
<bdmurray> so I'm pretty sure that adding -proposed is unneeded
<hggdh> if you do not add -proposed, how are you going to get the new release-upgrader?
<bdmurray> by using --proposed on the command line
<bdmurray> sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<hggdh> bdmurray: not in the instructions...
<bdmurray> step 11?
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> my fault. Will update it
<hggdh> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> oh and the _Continuer thing looks like a bad translation
<bdmurray> #: ../DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewText.py:203
<bdmurray> msgid "Continue [yN] "
<bdmurray> msgstr "_Continuer [oN] "
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> probably copied from the source string in the code (internationalisation usually have translatable strings prefixed with it)
<Noskcaj> balloons: can you  add to the testcase change website a section for netboot?
<phillw> Noskcaj: are you volunteering to write them? :)
<Noskcaj> the ppc one, will need others for the other ones
<phillw> Noskcaj: sounds good :)
<phillw> I'll go add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<phillw> Noskcaj: there is already a task for NetBoot testcases
<Noskcaj> phillw: ok, will the netboot be the same for ringtail
<phillw> Noskcaj: yeah, the test cases will get carried over, we have quite a few ppc ones to edit!
<Noskcaj> phillw: very true, how long till ringtail tests arive?
<phillw> I'll be chatting to balloons over the coming days.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> can someone help me with making the ppc netboot testcase, mostly answering questions about what should be done
<Noskcaj> the link is http://typewith.me/p/netbootppc
<bdmurray> hggdh: v-done?
<phillw> Noskcaj: there are two ppc netboots, 32bit & 64 bit.
<Noskcaj> phillw: i have the links for both in the testcase and i think bugs for them are identical, wxl: you know this we dont plz help
<hggdh> bdmurray: almost, got interrupted
<phillw> Noskcaj: looks like the 'generic' test case is wrong. I'll have a chat with balloons next time he's on.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: one thing you can check, are my instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method still valid, if so we can base the test case on them,
<Noskcaj> phillw: thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray: v-done
<hggdh> bdmurray: sorry for the delay
<phillw> they were written a long time ago, but should still be vaild.
<bdmurray> hggdh: no problem, that's for doing it
<Noskcaj> phillw: not really, i doesn't provide enough info in some places and overcomplicates things in others
<phillw> okies.
<Noskcaj> is an xubuntu lvm + encription testcase going to be made?
<cprofitt> any idea when the friendly.ubuntu.com site will have the 12.10 in the release drop down?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-20
<Noskcaj> for netboot ppc what do we do for upgrades?
<Noskcaj> i am writing the testcase as we speak typewith.me/p/netboot and need to know
<Noskcaj> can someone have a look at the half writen netboot testcase typewith.me/p/netbootppc
<Noskcaj> my mum turned the computer off after that
<Noskcaj> phillw, wxl: can you guys help me with this?
<phillw> GreatDanton: welcome to -testing
<GreatDanton> ty phillw
<phillw> GreatDanton: U+1 will now be empty! The devs are preparing for the UDS :)
<GreatDanton> =)
<phillw> wb Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> phillw: yeah?
<phillw> the test case looks to be coming along fine :)
<Noskcaj> phillw: yeah, but i will need someone else to add the rest as my mum turned the computer of then
<phillw> Noskcaj: there is no rush, the test cases are not needed for a few weeks yet :)
<Noskcaj> phillw: good, i will try and finish it
